# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम के ठरकी (आस्तीन के सांप ) सदस्यों की हरकते !

## "Hamsafar+"

वैसे यह सूत्र "आओ समय विभाग" मैं नहीं बनाया जा सकता था , इस कारन यहाँ बनाया है !
आजकल सदस्य फ़ालतू आई डी बनाकर ठरकी हरकतें कर रहे है , इन नए आई डी का वेरिफिकेसन जरूरी है ! 

*कुकर्म ........
और अधिक जानकारी चाहिये तो सब कुछ यहीं दिखा देता हूँ.. फिर सभी फैसला करे उस आस्तीन के सांप का !*

----------


## faqrudeen

> *कुकर्म ........
> और अधिक जानकारी चाहिये तो सब कुछ यहीं दिखा देता हूँ.. फिर सभी फैसला करे उस आस्तीन के सांप का !*


Carry on bhaijan

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*इस तरह के काफी सन्देश मेरे सन्देश बोक्स में भरे पड़े है, कोन है यह आस्तीन का सांप ???????
*

----------


## ingole

दोस्त इस स्क्रीन शॉट में रेपो वाले स्टार की जगह फारवर्ड लिखकर क्यूँ आ रहा है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दोस्त इस स्क्रीन शॉट में रेपो वाले स्टार की जगह फारवर्ड लिखकर क्यूँ आ रहा है


यह पोस्ट नहीं है, व्यक्तिगत सन्देश है, चुकी सदस्य बैन है इस कारन स्क्रीन शोट दिखाया हुआ है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> Hamsafar bhai aap hamesha proof k sath aate ho. Shandaar kaam h.
> In msgs se lagta h ki us sadasy ki dushmani sadasyon se nahi balki forum se h. Forum band karwana chahta h. Par kyun?
> Kal tak to yahi par tha. Aaj ekdam se kya hua..


*फोरम के सदस्यों के साथ ऐशा बर्ताव कहाँ तक सही ऐसे सदस्य को ........*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

वैसे यह सूत्र "आओ समय विभाग" मैं नहीं बनाया जा सकता था , इस कारन यहाँ बनाया है !
आजकल सदस्य फ़ालतू आई डी बनाकर ठरकी हरकतें कर रहे है , इन नए आई डी का वेरिफिकेसन जरूरी है !

----------


## Pinkysharma

हमसफ़र जी
यह तो जहर बिना के साप है 
सिर्फ़ फ़ुक मार कर हमे डरा रहे है ओर अपनी हाजरी जता रहे है 
हमे………… कांट तो सकते नही है :pointlol:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफ़र जी
> यह तो जहर बिना के साप है 
> सिर्फ़ फ़ुक मार कर हमे डरा रहे है ओर अपनी हाजरी जता रहे है 
> हमे………… कांट तो सकते नही है :pointlol:


और जब डरा नहीं पाए तब अश्लील गालियाँ व्यक्तिगत संदेशों के द्वारा देना ............

----------


## Munneraja

जो सदस्य किसी भी अन्य सदस्य के पूजनीय माँ-बाप तक को गाली देता हो 
वो सदस्य किस नीच मानसिकता का मालिक होगा 
हम अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*ये कोन सदस्य है ???????
ठरकी है 
पागल है 
स्क्रू ढीला है 
या ये कहें की आस्तीन का सांप 
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जो सदस्य किसी भी अन्य सदस्य के पूजनीय माँ-बाप तक को गाली देता हो 
> वो सदस्य किस *नीच मानसिकता का मालिक होगा* 
> हम अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं


*"नीच मानसिकता का मालिक होगा "
जी दादा आपने सही कहा !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे प्राप्त हुयी प्रथम चिट्ठी


हाँ दोस्त पढ़  ली है, और भी मित्र इस तरह के वाकया के शिकार हुए हों तो वो भी यहाँ प म सेयर करें !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> Sabko ek jaise msg copy paste kar raha lagta h hamsafar bhai. Kabhi gaali deta h kabhi dost aur bhai likh kar bhejta h  . Is bande se milne ki badi tamanna h khuda kasam


*हरकते करने वाला नीच मानसिकता का सिकार हो गया है, अपने नाम से तो फोरम पे अब आ नहीं पायेगा,  इस लिए मुह छिपा कर नए भेष बनाकर इधर से उधर हो रहा है !*

----------


## faqrudeen

Sabko ek jaise msg copy paste kar raha lagta h hamsafar bhai. Kabhi gaali deta h kabhi dost aur bhai likh kar bhejta h  . Is bande se milne ki badi tamanna h khuda kasam

----------


## faqrudeen

Is sutra k liye bahut shukriya bhai. Jaldi jaldi sara matter daaliye bhaijan.

----------


## dhanrajk75

> हाँ दोस्त पढ़  ली है, और भी मित्र इस तरह के वाकया के शिकार हुए हों तो वो भी यहाँ प म सेयर करें !


मेरे साथ दो बार हो चूका है भाई और कितना बार होगा पता नही

----------


## robin hood

मुझे भी साले ने पम भेजे हें ,कभी गाली देता हें कभी कानून झाड़ता हें ,

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे भी साले ने पम भेजे हें ,कभी गाली देता हें कभी कानून झाड़ता हें ,


आप भी यही चिपका दीजिए

----------


## jalwa

> जो सदस्य किसी भी अन्य सदस्य के पूजनीय माँ-बाप तक को गाली देता हो 
> वो सदस्य किस नीच मानसिकता का मालिक होगा 
> हम अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं


बिलकुल दादा, 
वो सदस्य तो अपने माता पिता का भी सगा नहीं हो सकता. ऐसे लोग ही 'असामाजिक प्राणी' कहलाते हैं.

----------


## manojdjoshi

मुझे भी दो बार pm किया हे कानून की भाषा सिखा रहा था जेसे में कोई अनपढ़ हु जी तो करता हे की उसके pc में मदरबोर्ड उड़ाने वाला वायरस छोड़ दू न रहेगा बांस न बजेगी बांसुरी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे भी दो बार pm किया हे कानून की भाषा सिखा रहा था जेसे में कोई अनपढ़ हु जी तो करता हे की उसके pc में मदरबोर्ड उड़ाने वाला वायरस छोड़ दू न रहेगा बांस न बजेगी बांसुरी


हा हा हा ...................सही कहा मित्र ........
*सूत्र पर आप वह चित्र लगाइए , जिसमे किसी भी सदस्य ने धमकी या गाली गलुच दिया हो !*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> हा हा हा ...................सही कहा मित्र ........
> *सूत्र पर आप वह चित्र लगाइए , जिसमे किसी भी सदस्य ने धमकी या गाली गलुच दिया हो !*


मुझे गाली तो नहीं दी परन्तु कानून की भाषा जरुर सिखा रहा था

----------


## pankaj20882

मुझे तो उस सपोले ने गालियाँ और धमकी दोनो दिया। अगर मिल जाये तो नानी याद दिला दूँगा।

----------


## draculla

आज तक फोरम पर मैंने किसी को गली नहीं है लेकिन पता नहीं वह क्यों मुझे गाली दे रहे थे.
लेकिन ऐसे सदस्यों को देखकर बहुत दुःख होता.
मुझे यह समझ में नहीं आता है की इन्हें किस बात की चिढ़ होती है जो ऐसी गलियों का प्रयोग करते है.
बस आज कोई सन्देश नहीं मिला है!
शायद कल नववर्ष पर फिर से शुभकामना वाला कोई सन्देश मिल जाये!
यदि कल नए साल के मौके पर मुझे कोई भी फालतू सन्देश मिला तो दंगा कर दूँगा!
हा हा हा हा हा हा हा 
इससे अच्छा तो यह होगा की कल मैं आऊ ही नहीं!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैंने तो अपना पी यम अब सिर्फ अपने मित्र सूची के लिये खोल रखा है,तंग आ गया था ।

----------


## jalwa

मित्रों, जो भी कोई यह हरकतें कर रहा है बेहद शर्मनाक है. 
आइये नए वर्ष का स्वागत करें. और इसे इग्नोर करें . 
नव वर्ष आप सभी को मंगल मय हो.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्रों, जो भी कोई यह हरकतें कर रहा है बेहद शर्मनाक है. 
> आइये नए वर्ष का स्वागत करें. और इसे इग्नोर करें . 
> नव वर्ष आप सभी को मंगल मय हो.


मित्र इग्नोर जैसा शब्द ...... जो मेरे माँ बाप के नाम पर गाली दे , फोन नबर मेरे पास हे , पर मुलाकात नाही हुई , इंदौर में एक बार मिल जाये , फिर बताऊंगा इसे .....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कास की फिर से गाली गौच विभाग बना दिया जाये , तो भड़ास निकली जाये !

प्रबंधन को सूचनार्थ :

कमसे कम इतना तो प्रबंधन कर सकता है , की नीच मानसिक रोगियों के लिए गाली गलुच विभाग बनाया जाये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे तो उस सपोले ने गालियाँ और धमकी दोनो दिया। अगर मिल जाये तो नानी याद दिला दूँगा।


मित्र सन्देश चपका दीजिए , हम सभी गली गलोच विभाग की प्रबंधन से प्रार्थना करते है !
ताकि जब भी ये आये तो पोस्ट देख कर भाग जाये

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे भी दो बार pm किया हे कानून की भाषा सिखा रहा था जेसे में कोई अनपढ़ हु जी तो करता हे की उसके pc में मदरबोर्ड उड़ाने वाला वायरस छोड़ दू न रहेगा बांस न बजेगी बांसुरी


तो थोक दीजिए .......................

----------


## jalwa

> मित्र इग्नोर जैसा शब्द ...... जो मेरे माँ बाप के नाम पर गाली दे , फोन नबर मेरे पास हे , पर मुलाकात नाही हुई , इंदौर में एक बार मिल जाये , फिर बताऊंगा इसे .....


हमसफ़र भाई, इस प्रकार परिजनों के लिए गाली गलौच करना सचमुच निंदनीय और असभ्य है. 

लेकिन मित्र मुझे किसी ने एक बात कही थी कि ' यदि चप्पल आप को काट ले तो आप बदले में क्या करोगे? क्या चप्पल को काटोगे? '

इसीलिए मैं सभी सदस्यों से इसे इग्नोर करने को कह रहा हूँ. बाकी प्रबंधन अपना काम कर रहा होगा.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमसफ़र भाई, इस प्रकार परिजनों के लिए गाली गलौच करना सचमुच निंदनीय और असभ्य है. 
> 
> लेकिन मित्र मुझे किसी ने एक बात कही थी कि ' यदि चप्पल आप को काट ले तो आप बदले में क्या करोगे? क्या चप्पल को काटोगे? '
> 
> इसीलिए मैं सभी सदस्यों से इसे इग्नोर करने को कह रहा हूँ. बाकी प्रबंधन अपना काम कर रहा होगा.


ह्म्म्म्म्म्म्म ................., पर क्या सभी इसे मानेगे ???

----------


## jalwa

> ह्म्म्म्म्म्म्म ................., पर क्या सभी इसे मानेगे ???


ये तो मानने वाले की इच्छा और सोच पर निर्भर करता है. बाकी ठन्डे दिमाग से लिया गया फैसला कभी नुक्सान दायक नहीं होता.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये तो मानने वाले की इच्छा और सोच पर निर्भर करता है. बाकी ठन्डे दिमाग से लिया गया फैसला कभी नुक्सान दायक नहीं होता.


लिखना चाह रहा था पर .......................................... 
अब ठीक है बीरबल जी

----------


## jalwa

> लिखना चाह रहा था पर .......................................... 
> अब ठीक है बीरबल जी


आभार मित्र, 
हमारा गुस्सा ही हमारा सबसे बड़ा शत्रु होता है और ये हमारी बुद्धि और विवेक को क्षीण कर देता है और हम आवेश में आ कर कुछ ऐसा कर बैठते है जिससे हमारा खुद का नुक्सान हो जाता है. 
इसीलिए गुस्सा ना करना ही श्रेयस्कर है. 
आपको मेरी बात पसंद आई इसके लिए पुनः आपका आभार.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

............................................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आभार मित्र, 
> हमारा गुस्सा ही हमारा सबसे बड़ा शत्रु होता है और ये हमारी बुद्धि और विवेक को क्षीण कर देता है और हम आवेश में आ कर कुछ ऐसा कर बैठते है जिससे हमारा खुद का नुक्सान हो जाता है. 
> इसीलिए गुस्सा ना करना ही श्रेयस्कर है. 
> आपको मेरी बात पसंद आई इसके लिए पुनः आपका आभार.


*H A P P Y      N E W       Y E A R    *

----------


## sagar.9612

Happy new year dost

----------


## deshpremi

जलवा भाई नमस्कार अगर मिले तो पूछना जरुर कि वो इस फोरम पर क्या अपनी ..........   ....दाने आता था 




> हमसफ़र भाई, इस प्रकार परिजनों के लिए गाली गलौच करना सचमुच निंदनीय और असभ्य है. 
> 
> लेकिन मित्र मुझे किसी ने एक बात कही थी कि ' यदि चप्पल आप को काट ले तो आप बदले में क्या करोगे? क्या चप्पल को काटोगे? '
> 
> इसीलिए मैं सभी सदस्यों से इसे इग्नोर करने को कह रहा हूँ. बाकी प्रबंधन अपना काम कर रहा होगा.

----------


## Munneraja

> मुझे गाली तो नहीं दी परन्तु कानून की भाषा जरुर सिखा रहा था





> मुझे तो उस सपोले ने गालियाँ और धमकी दोनो दिया। अगर मिल जाये तो नानी याद दिला दूँगा।





> आज तक फोरम पर मैंने किसी को गली नहीं है लेकिन पता नहीं वह क्यों मुझे गाली दे रहे थे.
> लेकिन ऐसे सदस्यों को देखकर बहुत दुःख होता.
> मुझे यह समझ में नहीं आता है की इन्हें किस बात की चिढ़ होती है जो ऐसी गलियों का प्रयोग करते है.
> बस आज कोई सन्देश नहीं मिला है!
> शायद कल नववर्ष पर फिर से शुभकामना वाला कोई सन्देश मिल जाये!
> यदि कल नए साल के मौके पर मुझे कोई भी फालतू सन्देश मिला तो दंगा कर दूँगा!
> हा हा हा हा हा हा हा 
> इससे अच्छा तो यह होगा की कल मैं आऊ ही नहीं!





> मैंने तो अपना पी यम अब सिर्फ अपने मित्र सूची के लिये खोल रखा है,तंग आ गया था ।





> मित्र इग्नोर जैसा शब्द ...... जो मेरे माँ बाप के नाम पर गाली दे , फोन नबर मेरे पास हे , पर मुलाकात नाही हुई , इंदौर में एक बार मिल जाये , फिर बताऊंगा इसे .....


हमें क़ानून को हाथ में लेने की आवश्यकता नहीं है 
सिर्फ अपने शहर के पुलिस चौकी में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करानी है 
बाकी का काम साइबर क्राइम सेल कर देगा

----------


## amol05

*उस ब्लाक पर जा कर देखे एक और साँप विधमान है ......

फोरम से उप्लाब्दी प्राप्त जो पहले वाले कि बात को सही बता  रहा है ........ऐसे सापों  को फोरम से बहिष्कृत कर   देना चाहीये*

----------


## robin hood

> *उस ब्लाक पर जा कर देखे एक और साँप विधमान है ......
> 
> फोरम से उप्लाब्दी प्राप्त जो पहले वाले कि बात को सही बता  रहा है ........ऐसे सापों  को फोरम से बहिष्कृत कर   देना चाहीये*


किस ब्लॉग पर अमोल जी

----------


## andythegood

मुझे भी एक सन्देश मिला था,बोल रहा था की फोरम में आना बंद कर दो नहीं जेल जाना पड़ेगा,अब इस गधे को कौन समझाए की हम वकील लोगो को खुद अन्दर बाहर करवाते रहते है ये साला हमको अन्दर करवाएगा,:rofl::rofl:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *उस ब्लाक पर जा कर देखे एक और साँप विधमान है ......
> 
> फोरम से उप्लाब्दी प्राप्त जो पहले वाले कि बात को सही बता  रहा है ........ऐसे सापों  को फोरम से बहिष्कृत कर   देना चाहीये*


*अमोल जी मुझे भी जानकारी दीजिए !!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमें क़ानून को हाथ में लेने की आवश्यकता नहीं है 
> सिर्फ अपने शहर के पुलिस चौकी में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करानी है 
> बाकी का काम साइबर क्राइम सेल कर देगा


दादा प्रणाम, 
थाने में रिपोर्ट दर्ज करनी होगी या सिर्फ प्रार्थना पत्र से काम चल जाएगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जलवा भाई नमस्कार अगर मिले तो पूछना जरुर कि वो इस फोरम पर क्या अपनी ..........   ....दाने आता था


हा हा हा .....................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> Happy new year dost


*आपको भी नए साल की हार्दिक सुभकामनाये !!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बिलकुल दादा, 
> वो सदस्य तो अपने माता पिता का भी सगा नहीं हो सकता. ऐसे लोग ही 'असामाजिक प्राणी' कहलाते हैं.


मित्र जलवा जि, सही कहा आपने

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे भी एक सन्देश मिला था,बोल रहा था की फोरम में आना बंद कर दो नहीं जेल जाना पड़ेगा,अब इस गधे को कौन समझाए की हम वकील लोगो को खुद अन्दर बाहर करवाते रहते है ये साला हमको अन्दर करवाएगा,:rofl::rofl:


*आपके जवाब में मज़ा आया दोस्त !!!*

----------


## man-vakil

*
          समस्त प्रिये मित्रों को नव वर्ष की अत्यंत हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं,,,,
                                                                                                              मित्रों मुझे भी गाली भरे सन्देश मिले।।।शिकायत भी की है प्रशासन को।।और देखिये वो तथाकथित मित्र यहाँ हमें गालियाँ बकता है वहां यहाँ के सूत्रों की कापी कर रहा है और`स्वयं अभ्यागमन सूत्र बनाता है ,,,,,,अरे मित्रों ,,,हम इस मंच पर  आकर अपनी अन्तर्वासना को निकल मन निर्मल करते है और मेरा मानना है यहाँ कोई भी मित्र कभी किसी को हानि पहुचाने की बात भी मन में नहीं लाता होगा ,,और वो मुर्ख मित्र हम सभी पर लांछन लगा हमारे पूजनीय माता पिता  को अपशब्द देकर अपने हीन होने की घोषणा करता फिर रहा है,,यदि उसमे साहस होता तो एक बार प्रत्क्षय सामने`आये।।।तो बताये सारे कानून और उनके दंड ,,,,,,,

  चलिए छोडिये उस  अधम की मुर्खता ,,,,,आये और फोरम में आनंद लहर जगा कर इसे और प्रचाल्लित करें,,,,,,,,,,,,,आपका मित्र मन वकील*

----------


## jeet6162

*दोस्तो 
एक नजर इस पोस्ट पर भी डाले* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1805204

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ठ*रकी की एक और हरकत , अब फेसबुक पे ड्रामा कर रहा है  :pointlol:*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दोस्तो 
> एक नजर इस पोस्ट पर भी डाले* 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1805204


*भाई जबरदस्त लिखे है आप !!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*एक चित्र देखे सभी गौर से !!!!*

पर सायद वह चित्र उचित नहीं है , इस कारण नहीं दिखा रहा हूँ !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अब इसके आगे !!!!*
यह चित्र उचित न होने के कारण हटा रहा हूँ !

Attachment 743419

----------


## amol05

> *अब इसके आगे !!!!*
> 
> Attachment 743419


*दिनेश वर्मा तो अपनी फोरम के टेक गुरु ही है ............*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दिनेश वर्मा तो अपनी फोरम के टेक गुरु ही है ............*


*तो क्या ये मिली भगत है ये सब !*

----------


## amol05

> *तो क्या ये मिली भगत है ये सब !*


*इसको देख कर तो येही निष्कर्ष निकलता है .............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुझे तो अब आश्चर्य होता है कुछ ओर जाने-पहचाने नाम है ।

----------


## amol05

> मुझे तो अब आश्चर्य होता है कुछ ओर जाने-पहचाने नाम है ।


*वो सब तो टेग किये गए है ........उनकी क्या गलती है गलती टेग करने वाले की है .....*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *वो सब तो टेग किये गए है ........उनकी क्या गलती है गलती टेग करने वाले की है .....*


आप सही कह रहे है, टेग तो किसी को भी किया जा सकता है, *फेसबुक पर गलती तो टेग करने वाले की ही होती है !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *इसको देख कर तो येही निष्कर्ष निकलता है .............*


*हममम .........*




> मुझे तो अब आश्चर्य होता है कुछ ओर जाने-पहचाने नाम है ।


*हा चाँद जी !!!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*कुल मिला के जिस थाली में खाया उसी में छेद किया !!*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुझे तो घृणा है ऐसे लोगो से जो पर्सनल खुन्नस निकालने के लिए --देश मैं सबसे विभित्स कांड का सहारा ले के ये काम कर रहे है--जबरजसती रेप कांड से इसका संपर्क साध रहे है। कोई मानवता नहीं इनमे --अपने स्वार्थ सिद्धि के लिए ये इतने गंदे हो जायेंगे ,मुझे बिलकुल अनुमान नहीं था ।

----------


## jeet6162

> *कुल मिला के जिस थाली में खाया उसी में छेद किया !!*


*हा मित्र 
चुहो का यही तो काम होता है 


*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मेरा तो दिमाग ही काम नहीं कर रहा है कि मैं उसके लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना करूँ हे भगवान उस पागल को सदबुद्दि दे या फिर जी भरकर गालिया दू कुछ समझ नही आ रहा है*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *मेरा तो दिमाग ही काम नहीं कर रहा है कि मैं उसके लिए भगवान से प्रार्थना करूँ हे भगवान उस पागल को सदबुद्दि दे या फिर जी भरकर गालिया दू कुछ समझ नही आ रहा है*


*आखरी विचार अच्छा है, आओ हम सब मिलकर ऐसे सदस्यों को सबक सिखाए , इसके लिए सभी गाली गलोच विभाग दुबारा से खोलने के लिए प्रबंधन से आग्रह करे ! और इस सूत्र को उसी विभाग में पहुंचा दिया जाये !

कमसे कम सभी मित्र इन आस्तीन के सापों को जी भर के गालिय तो दे सके !
*

----------


## robin hood

वो कितना ही जोर लगा ले अपनी **** का ,कुछ नही होगा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> वो कितना ही जोर लगा ले अपनी **** का ,कुछ नही होगा


:rofl: :rofl:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *हा मित्र 
> चुहो का यही तो काम होता है 
> 
> 
> *


*चूहे ....भाई वाह*

----------


## robin hood

> :rofl: :rofl:


दोस्त ,टीच गुरु सदस्य इसको सपोर्ट क्यों कर रहा हें ,ये समझ नही आया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दोस्त ,टीच गुरु सदस्य इसको सपोर्ट क्यों कर रहा हें ,ये समझ नही आया


*ये तो वही बता सकते है !*

----------


## Alexander the great

> दोस्त ,टीच गुरु सदस्य इसको सपोर्ट क्यों कर रहा हें ,ये समझ नही आया


वो कहावत है ना चोर चोर मौसेरे भाई , तो बस भाईसाहब कैसे पीछे रहते  , और तो और टीच गुरु तो अपने ब्लॉग का परचार भी कर रहा है यहाँ पर फिर पता नहीं क्या बात है जो इसी थाली में हगने को तैयार हैं , शर्म आनी चाहिए सालों को ,इनके तो पिछवारे पे .....................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे तो घृणा है ऐसे लोगो से जो पर्सनल खुन्नस निकालने के लिए --देश मैं सबसे विभित्स कांड का सहारा ले के ये काम कर रहे है--जबरजसती रेप कांड से इसका संपर्क साध रहे है। कोई मानवता नहीं इनमे --अपने स्वार्थ सिद्धि के लिए ये इतने गंदे हो जायेंगे ,मुझे बिलकुल अनुमान नहीं था ।


चाँद जी क्या कह सकते है, प्रबंधन ने जिस सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी का तमगा दिया , उस पद का मान भी नहीं रखा !
आपको याद होगा इन्होने एक सूत्र बनाया था "मैं पद का लालच नहीं सेवा करूँगा" प्रोफाइल में देख ले. अभी लिंक नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ !
ऐसे सदस्यों से तो मुझे भी घृणा हो गयी है..
प्रबंधन को सकत कदम उठाने चाहिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> वो कहावत है ना चोर चोर मौसेरे भाई , तो बस भाईसाहब कैसे पीछे रहते  , और तो और टीच गुरु तो अपने ब्लॉग का परचार भी कर रहा है यहाँ पर फिर पता नहीं क्या बात है जो इसी थाली में हगने को तैयार हैं , शर्म आनी चाहिए सालों को ,इनके तो पिछवारे पे .....................


*वही खीच के लात मारो, ताकि पिछवाड़ा बैठने लायक न रह जाए !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वही खीच के लात मारो, ताकि पिछवाड़ा बैठने लायक न रह जाए !*


बिलकुल -------------------------

----------


## robin hood

> पर ऐसा हो क्यों रहा है .....हमने कोण सा किसी की भैंस खोल ली है मुझे तो पट्ठे ने भारतीय दंड सहिंता पढ़ा दी !


हा हा हा ,वो सभी को सिखा रहा हें कानून

----------


## puzcraker

पर ऐसा हो क्यों रहा है .....हमने कोण सा किसी की भैंस खोल ली है मुझे तो पट्ठे ने भारतीय दंड सहिंता पढ़ा दी !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अब उस ठरकी के प्रोफाइल पे जाये , वैसे उसने पेज बनाया है, दोस्तों कोई भी इस पेज को लाइक ना करे 
https://www.facebook.com/sagarbjpmp

----------


## jeet6162

> पर ऐसा हो क्यों रहा है .....*हमने कोण सा किसी की भैंस खोल ली है मुझे तो पट्ठे ने भारतीय दंड सहिंता पढ़ा दी* !


अहा हा हा हा:rofl:

----------


## Alexander the great

> *वही खीच के लात मारो, ताकि पिछवाड़ा बैठने लायक न रह जाए !*


अजी लात तो कुछ भी नहीं , वो क्या कहते हैं शहतूत की शंटी जिससे बचपन में गुरुजन हमारे पिछवाड़े लाल कर दिया करते थे बस उसी से  ज़रा तबीयत से थाप दो  इनके तबले पर ,फिर देखो उठते बैठते यही बोलेंगे  हाय अन्तर्वासना हाय अन्तर्वासना

----------


## Rajeev

मैंने तो इसका बहुत पूर्व विरोध किया था और इसकी सूचना चित्र सहित गुरूजी एवं पाथ जी को पीएम कर दी थी ।
मगर इनमें से किसी का मेरे पास उत्तर नहीं आया, इस सन्दर्भ में ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मैंने तो इसका बहुत पूर्व विरोध किया था और इसकी सूचना चित्र सहित गुरूजी एवं पाथ जी को पीएम कर दी थी ।
> मगर इनमें से किसी का मेरे पास उत्तर नहीं आया, इस सन्दर्भ में ।


*ये बात तो सोचनीय है !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अजी लात तो कुछ भी नहीं , वो क्या कहते हैं शहतूत की शंटी जिससे बचपन में गुरुजन हमारे पिछवाड़े लाल कर दिया करते थे बस उसी से  ज़रा तबीयत से थाप दो  इनके तबले पर ,फिर देखो उठते बैठते यही बोलेंगे  हाय अन्तर्वासना हाय अन्तर्वासना


:rofl:.....................:clap: :clap:.........................:rofl:

----------


## ingole

समझ नहीं आता कुछ लोगों की मानसिकता इतनी विकृत कैसे हो सकती है, काफी बड़े बड़े खुलासे हो रहे हैं. इसी तरह जानकारियाँ देकर सब लोगों को आस्तीन के साँपों से अवगत करवाने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र हमसफ़र जी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> समझ नहीं आता कुछ लोगों की मानसिकता इतनी विकृत कैसे हो सकती है, काफी बड़े बड़े खुलासे हो रहे हैं. इसी तरह जानकारियाँ देकर सब लोगों को आस्तीन के साँपों से अवगत करवाने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र हमसफ़र जी


फेसबुक के लिंक का श्रेय *अमोल जी* को जाता है , उन्होंने अवगत कराया और मैंने ....
*आपका भी धन्यवाद मित्र !*

----------


## andythegood

मुझे तो लगता है की फोरम के ही किसी सदस्य या नियामको ने पहले कभी इसे कोने में लेजाकर मस्त खर्चा पानी दिया होगा,तभी से ये खुन्नस खाये बैठा होगा और अब पानी पी पी कर गालिया दे रहा है,भैया जिसने भी इसको पेला था वो फिर इसको खोपचे में ले जा कर शांत कर दे,:rofl::rofl:

----------


## shashi009

ऊपर लिखे इस प्र.में.का क्या मतलब है...दोस्त ज़रा रौशनी डालिए.

----------


## puzcraker

> अहा हा हा हा:rofl:


जीत भाई आप मेरा उत्साह बढ़ा रहे है या मेरी फाड़ रहे है !
सच मैं एकदम चोंक गया मुझे लगा फोरम पे रेड पड़ गयी क्या .....सुसरा कह रहा है की इसकी शिकायत रास्त्रपति तक हो गयी है 
पता नहीं कैसे कैसे लोग है साले किसी का खड़ा हुआ भी नहीं देख सकते क्योंकि खुद का होता नहीं ..........
   बस ये और साफ़ कर दिया जाये की हमारी वजह से फोरम का तो कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जीत भाई आप मेरा उत्साह बढ़ा रहे है या मेरी फाड़ रहे है !
> सच मैं एकदम चोंक गया मुझे लगा फोरम पे रेड पड़ गयी क्या .....सुसरा कह रहा है की इसकी शिकायत रास्त्रपति तक हो गयी है 
> पता नहीं कैसे कैसे लोग है साले किसी का खड़ा हुआ भी नहीं देख सकते क्योंकि खुद का होता नहीं ..........
>    बस ये और साफ़ कर दिया जाये की हमारी वजह से फोरम का तो कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा !


आप ऐशा क्यों सोच रहे है मित्र !!!
एन्जॉय कीजिये बस , इन थर्कियों की **** **डा !!!

----------


## jeet6162

> जीत भाई आप मेरा उत्साह बढ़ा रहे है या मेरी फाड़ रहे है !
> सच मैं एकदम चोंक गया मुझे लगा फोरम पे रेड पड़ गयी क्या .....सुसरा कह रहा है की इसकी शिकायत रास्त्रपति तक हो गयी है 
> पता नहीं कैसे कैसे लोग है साले किसी का खड़ा हुआ भी नहीं देख सकते क्योंकि खुद का होता नहीं ..........
>    बस ये और साफ़ कर दिया जाये की हमारी वजह से फोरम का तो कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा !


अरे भाई
मे तो आपके कहने के तरीके से खुश हुआ था 
ओर रही बात pm की तो, मुझे कुल सोलाह आए है ओर मेने सभी की शीकायत भी की है 
रही बात आपकी मस्करी करने की……………तो भाई मेरी ऐसी कोई ओकात ही नही है की मे किसी भी सदस्य की मस्करी कर सकु 
मे तो यहा पर आपकी तरह सिर्फ़ स्वच्छ मनोरंजन करने के लिए ही आता हु

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> जीत भाई आप मेरा उत्साह बढ़ा रहे है या मेरी फाड़ रहे है !
> सच मैं एकदम चोंक गया मुझे लगा फोरम पे रेड पड़ गयी क्या .....सुसरा कह रहा है की इसकी शिकायत रास्त्रपति तक हो गयी है 
> पता नहीं कैसे कैसे लोग है साले किसी का खड़ा हुआ भी नहीं देख सकते क्योंकि खुद का होता नहीं ..........
>    बस ये और साफ़ कर दिया जाये की हमारी वजह से फोरम का तो कोई नुकसान नहीं होगा !


*वो यही चाहता है की हम सब इन वजहों से परेशान हो जाए !!!
*
*अगर आप ऐसे ही परेशान होंगे !!! तो वो अपने मकसद में कामयाब हो जाएगा !!! 
*
*आप सारी चिंताओं को दूर करके केवल मनोरंजन करे !!! जो होगा प्रबंधन अपने आप देख लेगा !!!*

----------


## Rajeev

इन चरणों की सहायता से आप किसी फेसबुक पेज की शिकायत कर सकते है ।



कारण स्पष्ट करें ।



फेसबुक को सूचित करें ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इन चरणों की सहायता से आप किसी फेसबुक पेज की शिकायत कर सकते है ।
> 
> कारण स्पष्ट करें ।
> 
> 
> 
> फेसबुक को सूचित करें ।


*इस पेज की शिकायत डाइरेक्ट मनमोहन सरकार को कर देते है !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रिय मित्र आज तक किसी भी फोरम के प्रशासक या सदस्य के ऊपर कानूनी कारवाही नहीं हुई है। 
फोरम एक तरह विचारो की अभिवेयक्ति है--कोई ब्लॉग नहीं। 
दूसरी बात यहाँ कोई सदस्य मेरे ख्याल से अभी तक कोई mms बना के पोस्ट नहीं कर पाया है। 
अभी कुछ दिनो पहले ही कॉपी राईट मामलो मैं इस फोरम के उच्च प्रबंधन के पास कई वेबसाईट की शिकायते आई थी--जिसे पोस्ट मिटाने से दूर किया गया । 
पोनोंग्राफी के नियम भारत के आप बता रहे है,अमेरिका के फोरम पे --कहीं मायने नहीं रखते । 
कोई भी सदस्य के ऊपर वेक्तिग्त प्रहार होता है तो वो शिकायत के लिये स्वतंत्र है। 
अभी हाल मैं ही फेश बूक अमेरिका की वेबसाईट पे बाला साहब के खिलाफ टिप्पणी पे कारवाही हुई है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*वैसे पोस्ट संक्या 95 को देखे जिसे हमारे सहयोगी मित्र ने बताया है , उसी प्रकार सभी मित्र जो फेसबुक उपयोग करते है , जरूर करे !
उसका पेज और पार्टी ही उदंछु हो जायेगी !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *
>           समस्त प्रिये मित्रों को नव वर्ष की अत्यंत हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं,,,,
>                                                                                                               मित्रों मुझे भी गाली भरे सन्देश मिले।।।शिकायत भी की है प्रशासन को।।और देखिये वो तथाकथित मित्र यहाँ हमें गालियाँ बकता है वहां यहाँ के सूत्रों की कापी कर रहा है और`स्वयं अभ्यागमन सूत्र बनाता है ,,,,,,अरे मित्रों ,,,हम इस मंच पर  आकर अपनी अन्तर्वासना को निकल मन निर्मल करते है और मेरा मानना है यहाँ कोई भी मित्र कभी किसी को हानि पहुचाने की बात भी मन में नहीं लाता होगा ,,और वो मुर्ख मित्र हम सभी पर लांछन लगा हमारे पूजनीय माता पिता  को अपशब्द देकर अपने हीन होने की घोषणा करता फिर रहा है,,यदि उसमे साहस होता तो एक बार प्रत्क्षय सामने`आये।।।तो बताये सारे कानून और उनके दंड ,,,,,,,
> 
>   चलिए छोडिये उस  अधम की मुर्खता ,,,,,आये और फोरम में आनंद लहर जगा कर इसे और प्रचाल्लित करें,,,,,,,,,,,,,आपका मित्र मन वकील*


*मेरी ओर से आपके लिए विशेस सम्मान मित्र*

----------


## groopji

राजीव जी का ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद .... मैंने फेसबुक पर उक्त पेज सर्च करके देखा ..... शायद गायब हो गया है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सभी फोरम मित्रों से निवेदन है की अपने अपने व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोले और उनका स्क्रीन शोट यहाँ दिखाए !
इसको सबक सिखाने के लिए यह जरूरी है !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> राजीव जी का ज्ञानवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद .... मैंने फेसबुक पर उक्त पेज सर्च करके देखा ..... शायद गायब हो गया है


*राजीव जी  के मार्ग दर्शन में मैंने और मेरे फेस बुक के दोस्तों ने उक्त तरीका अपनाया है ! अब मैं भी देखता हूँ, की पेज है की उड़ गया !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मुझे तो लगता है की फोरम के ही किसी सदस्य या नियामको ने पहले कभी इसे कोने में लेजाकर मस्त खर्चा पानी दिया होगा,तभी से ये खुन्नस खाये बैठा होगा और अब पानी पी पी कर गालिया दे रहा है,भैया जिसने भी इसको पेला था वो फिर इसको खोपचे में ले जा कर शांत कर दे,:rofl::rofl:


* हा हा हा ............................. लगे रहो मित्र , जवाब में आनंद आ गया !*

----------


## gill1313

> चाँद जी क्या कह सकते है, प्रबंधन ने जिस सदस्य को स्वागत प्रभारी का तमगा दिया , उस पद का मान भी नहीं रखा !
> आपको याद होगा इन्होने एक सूत्र बनाया था "मैं पद का लालच नहीं सेवा करूँगा" प्रोफाइल में देख ले. अभी लिंक नहीं दे पा रहा हूँ !
> ऐसे सदस्यों से तो मुझे भी घृणा हो गयी है..
> प्रबंधन को सकत कदम उठाने चाहिये !


मित्र हमसफ़र जी कुछ दिन पहले ही मैंने इस स्वागत प्रभारी भांडा उसीके सूत्र में फोड़ा था सूत्र का नाम था "मिशन फोरम को बर्बाद करने का "जो अब मिटा दिया गया है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*ये लो अबतक ले लेटेस्ट खबर !
इधर तो वह चू*** कुछ उखाड नहीं पाया !
पर उसकी पार्टी के पेज के बेंड बज गयी !

अब सोच रहा होगा , ऐशा कैसे हो गया !

सांच को आंच क्या 
देख लीजिए !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र हमसफ़र जी कुछ दिन पहले ही मैंने इस स्वागत प्रभारी भांडा उसीके सूत्र में फोड़ा था सूत्र का नाम था "मिशन फोरम को बर्बाद करने का "जो अब मिटा दिया गया है


*मैं प्रबंधन से अनुरोध करूँगा की वो और डेविल जि  द्वारा निर्मित सूत्र को इसमें जोड़ा जाये !
और आप से गुजारिस है, यदि सामग्री हो तो यहाँ फिर से सेयर करे !*

----------


## jeet6162

> *ये लो अबतक ले लेटेस्ट खबर !
> इधर तो वह चू*** कुछ उखाड नहीं पाया !
> पर उसकी पार्टी के पेज के बेंड बज गयी !
> 
> अब सोच रहा होगा , ऐशा कैसे हो गया !
> 
> सांच को आंच क्या 
> देख लीजिए !*


*अरे भाई 
वहा वह अकेला है ओर यहा पुरा परिवार है 
धंटा उस का चलने वाला है*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फिलहाल तो बह बीमार आदमी (नीच मानसिक रोगी ) बहार से गेस्ट बन के इस सूत्र और अपने पन्ने को देख कर बाल नोच रहा होगा !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *अरे भाई 
> वहा वह अकेला है ओर यहा पुरा परिवार है 
> धंटा उस का चलने वाला है*


*सत्य बचन...
एकता में शक्ति नहीं महा शक्ति होती है !*
*एकता (किसी लड़की का नाम नहीं है ) :rofl:

----------


## jalwa

> *सत्य बचन...
> एकता में शक्ति नहीं महा शक्ति होती है !*
> *एकता (किसी लड़की का नाम नहीं है ) :rofl:


अच्छा.. तो ये शक्ति कौन है? (मजाक) 

मित्रों, यह बात सच है कि संगठन में ताकत होती है. यदि सभी एकता और संगठन के साथ एकजुट हैं तो किसी की गीदड भभकी से कुछ नहीं बिगड़ने वाला. 

निर्भीक हो कर फोरम का आनंद लें.

----------


## abhishekkumar

मेरा प्रबंधन से  है की ऐसे सदस्यों की IP ही बैन कर दी जाए

----------


## jalwa

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1804754

शायद वो अभी भी किसी ना किसी रूप में फोरम पर मौजूद हो सकता है. 

क्या उपरोक्त सदस्य को कोई मित्र पहचानता है?

----------


## abhishekkumar

मित्र, वो ऐसी ID कभी ना बनाएगा जिसमे उसकी कोई पहचान हो 





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1804754
> 
> शायद वो अभी भी किसी ना किसी रूप में फोरम पर मौजूद हो सकता है. 
> 
> क्या उपरोक्त सदस्य को कोई मित्र पहचानता है?

----------


## jeet6162

> मित्र, वो ऐसी ID कभी ना बनाएगा जिसमे उसकी कोई पहचान हो


*आप कैसे जानते हो उसे ?
क्या आप ही तो नही हो ?
आपको फ़ोरम पर तो सिर्फ़ दो ही दिन हुए है ओर आपकी बातो से तो ऐसा नही लगता है*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र, वो ऐसी ID कभी ना बनाएगा जिसमे उसकी कोई पहचान हो


मित्र आपका नाम और लोकेसन कुछ और इंगित कर रहा है !

----------


## abhishekkumar

मैं आप सभी को 2 साल से जानता हूँ। मेरा नाम से आप लो समझ गए होंगे। और मैं ज्यादा पहचान नहीं देना चाहता। 




> *आप कैसे जानते हो उसे ?
> क्या आप ही तो नही हो ?
> आपको फ़ोरम पर तो सिर्फ़ दो ही दिन हुए है ओर आपकी बातो से तो ऐसा नही लगता है*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1804754
> 
> शायद वो अभी भी किसी ना किसी रूप में फोरम पर मौजूद हो सकता है. 
> 
> क्या उपरोक्त सदस्य को कोई मित्र पहचानता है?


 *sagar.9612* 

*क्या आप इनकी बात कर रहे हैं मित्र  बीरबल जी !*

----------


## abhishekkumar

मैं आपकी बात नहीं समझा। 




> मित्र आपका नाम और लोकेसन कुछ और इंगित कर रहा है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मैं आप सभी को 2 साल से जानता हूँ। मेरा नाम से आप लो समझ गए होंगे। और मैं ज्यादा पहचान नहीं देना चाहता।


*ह्म्म्म्म्म्म 
आपको भी गरम मसाला पसंद आने लगा है , स्वागत है आपका !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र, वो ऐसी ID कभी ना बनाएगा जिसमे उसकी कोई पहचान हो


पहचान तो फिर भी हो जायेगी !

एक कहानी पढाता  हूँ !

पड़ना  पसंद करे तो मैं लिखूं !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मैं आपकी बात नहीं समझा।


अब आप इतने भी नासमझ नहीं है !

----------


## abhishekkumar

लिंक भेजिए .............





> पहचान तो फिर भी हो जायेगी !
> 
> एक कहानी पढाता हूँ !
> 
> पड़ना पसंद करे तो मैं लिखूं !

----------


## abhishekkumar

सच में, नहीं समझ में आया। 




> अब आप इतने भी नासमझ नहीं है !

----------


## gill1313

> मित्र आपका नाम और लोकेसन कुछ और इंगित कर रहा है !


मित्र हमसफ़र जी जे देखें

----------


## jalwa

> *sagar.9612*[/URL]      
> 
> *क्या आप इनकी बात कर रहे हैं मित्र  बीरबल जी !*


हाँ .. क्या आप जानते हैं कुछ इस आई डी के बारे में?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गिल जी उपरोक्त चित्र जो आपके द्वारा दिखाए गए है , उन चित्रों से साफ़ झलक रहा है, की उस नीच मानसिक रोगी व्यक्तित्त्व वाले प्राणी को किसका सहयोग प्राप्त है !
खुलासा करने की जरूरत नहीं है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सच में, नहीं समझ में आया।


पोस्ट संक्या 123 देखे !

----------


## gill1313

नहीं मित्र मई कोई खुलासा नहीं करूंगा 
मित्र आप सिर्फ मानसिक रोगी कह रहे हो मुझे तो लगता उसको गां...............वाने का भी रोग लगा हुआ है

----------


## abhishekkumar

मैं इन सभी मामलो में न्यूट्रल हूँ। और रही बात मेरे विजिटर मेसेज की, वो तो मैं सबको बोलता रहता हूँ। 




> पोस्ट संक्या 123 देखे !

----------


## jalwa

> मैं इन सभी मामलो में न्यूट्रल हूँ। और रही बात मेरे विजिटर मेसेज की, वो तो मैं सबको बोलता रहता हूँ।


मित्र अभिषेक जी, आपको इस फोरम पर देख कर खुशी हुई. 

किन्तु आश्चर्य जनक बात है कि आपने अभी अभी आई डी बनाई है. आपको तो बहुत पहले से यहाँ होना चाहिए था. 

चलो कोई बात नहीं.. देर आये, दुरुस्त आए.  

स्वागतम.

----------


## jalwa

> नहीं बीरबल जी ! कदापि नहीं !


हम्म्म्म्म्म..... 

कमाल है ना... नए नए लोग फोरम पर आ रहे हैं और ऐसे बात कर रहे हैं जैसे बरसों पुराने हों. 

ताज्जुब है. लगता है हम लोग काफी प्रसिद्द हो गए हैं. 

हा हा हा..

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मैं इन सभी मामलो में न्यूट्रल हूँ। और रही बात मेरे विजिटर मेसेज की, वो तो मैं सबको बोलता रहता हूँ।


आपका स्वागत है !

----------


## jalwa

> ओ तेरी .... अची बिमारी है ! :rofl: :rofl:


कृपया प्रष्ट १३ की पोस्ट फिर से पढ़ें.. 
पोस्टिंग में कुछ आगे पीछे चल रहा है.

----------


## gill1313

> आपका स्वागत है !


मित्र आप कुछ समझे नहीं समझे तो आप दुवारा पॉट संख्या १२३ देखें 
अभिषेक जी क्या कह रहे हैं

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हाँ .. क्या आप जानते हैं कुछ इस आई डी के बारे में?


नहीं बीरबल जी ! कदापि नहीं !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नहीं मित्र मई कोई खुलासा नहीं करूंगा 
> मित्र आप सिर्फ मानसिक रोगी कह रहे हो मुझे तो लगता उसको गां...............वाने का भी रोग लगा हुआ है


ओ तेरी .... अची बिमारी है ! :rofl: :rofl:

----------


## gill1313

> हाँ .. क्या आप जानते हैं कुछ इस आई डी के बारे में?


मित्र आप पोस्ट संख्या १२३ को ध्यान से देखें लोकेसन जरूर देखें मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम्म्म्म्म्म..... 
> 
> कमाल है ना... नए नए लोग फोरम पर आ रहे हैं और ऐसे बात कर रहे हैं जैसे बरसों पुराने हों. 
> 
> ताज्जुब है. *लगता है हम लोग काफी प्रसिद्द हो गए हैं.* 
> 
> हा हा हा..


बस यही तो बात है !

----------


## draculla

> मित्र आप कुछ समझे नहीं समझे तो आप दुवारा पॉट संख्या १२३ देखें 
> अभिषेक जी क्या कह रहे हैं


ये बात तो वो अपने फोरम पर कह रहे है!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र आप कुछ समझे नहीं समझे तो आप दुवारा पॉट संख्या १२३ देखें 
> अभिषेक जी क्या कह रहे हैं


गिल जि आप ही कुछ स्पस्ट कर दें !

----------


## abhishekkumar

हाँ आप सही कह रहे हैं, जलवा जी। स्वागत के लिए धन्यवाद। 





> मित्र अभिषेक जी, आपको इस फोरम पर देख कर खुशी हुई. 
> 
> किन्तु आश्चर्य जनक बात है कि आपने अभी अभी आई डी बनाई है. आपको तो बहुत पहले से यहाँ होना चाहिए था. 
> 
> चलो कोई बात नहीं.. देर आये, दुरुस्त आए. 
> 
> स्वागतम.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कृपया प्रष्ट १३ की पोस्ट फिर से पढ़ें.. 
> पोस्टिंग में कुछ आगे पीछे चल रहा है.


हाँ मित्र कुछ समस्या है , कभी कभी पोस्ट ऊपर नीचे हो जाती है !

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

*बीती ताही बिसार दे ......... आगे की सुधि लेय* 

अरे दोस्तों....... नए साल मे कुछ नया करते है...........

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *बीती ताही बिसार दे ......... आगे की सुधि लेय* 
> 
> अरे दोस्तों....... नए साल मे कुछ नया करते है...........


प्रणाम आचार्य जी !

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> प्रणाम आचार्य जी !


मेरा स्नेह स्वीकार करें ........

----------


## ramsingh111

फोरम की इन सापों को सापों के साथ छोड़ तो तब वो इन सापो को चो।।।।।।।।।।।।।।  ।।।।।।।।।।।।।।।।   बिना नहीं रह पायेगे

----------


## robin hood

> मेरा स्नेह स्वीकार करें ........


_प्रणाम आचार्य जी !_

----------


## robin hood

> मित्र अभिषेक जी, आपको इस फोरम पर देख कर खुशी हुई. 
> 
> किन्तु आश्चर्य जनक बात है कि आपने अभी अभी आई डी बनाई है. आपको तो बहुत पहले से यहाँ होना चाहिए था. 
> 
> चलो कोई बात नहीं.. देर आये, दुरुस्त आए.  
> 
> स्वागतम.


कोन साब हें ये ,,,,,,,,बता दो पहले

----------


## indoree

मेरे दोस्तों, इस फोरम पर सारे सदस्य मेरे मित्र है और में किसी के भी विरोध में नहीं हू उसका कारण ये भी है की अगर किसी सदस्य के खिलाफ भी कोई बोलेगा तो भी में उसके साथ हू, और अगर वो गलत होता है तो में उसे  दोस्त के नाते समझा सकता हू और हर समस्या का समाधान होता है, और एक बात हमेशा ध्यान रखना की दोस्त अच्छा और गलत दोनों होना चाहिए, तभी तो जीवन में आनंद है, और एक बात जो हम सभी को ये गांठ बांध लेनी चाहिए की अगर आपसे दोस्त है तो हम है वर्ना बिना दोस्त/हमदम के जिवन ही नहीं,

लेकिन एक बात ये भी है की प्रभधन अपने आप में एक अलग अहमीयत रखता है और उसका कोई अनादर नहीं कर सकता है और वो एक प्रकार से हम सब के करता धर्ता है.. 

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *तो क्या ये मिली भगत है ये सब !*


हा ये लगभग मिली भगत ही हे क्योकि इस फोरम पे उत्पात मचाने वाले सदस्य दुसरे फोरम पे उचे पदों पे बिराजमान हे सो यहाँ पे केवल उत्पात मचाने ही आते हे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हा ये लगभग मिली भगत ही हे क्योकि इस फोरम पे उत्पात मचाने वाले सदस्य दुसरे फोरम पे उचे पदों पे बिराजमान हे सो यहाँ पे केवल उत्पात मचाने ही आते हे


पर किसी ने या मैंने इनकी कोन सी भैस पकड़ ली जो मेरे पूज्नीयों को इंतनी गन्दी गाली वो भी अलग अलग फ़ालतू आई डी से . नेट पे इस हरकत से साफ़ जाहिर हे की ये क्या चाहते है !
आज ये इस फोरम की बुराई कर रहे है, *जबकि ये स्वयं एक अश्लील फोरम के प्रशासक है !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पर किसी ने या मैंने इनकी कोन सी भैस पकड़ ली जो मेरे पूज्नीयों को इंतनी गन्दी गाली वो भी अलग अलग फ़ालतू आई डी से . नेट पे इस हरकत से साफ़ जाहिर हे की ये क्या चाहते है !
> आज ये इस फोरम की बुराई कर रहे है, *जबकि ये स्वयं एक अश्लील फोरम के प्रशासक है !*


इन लोगो के फोरम चलते नहीं,कुछ ना कुछ कारणो से बंद हो जाते है, फिर नया खोलते है,इनका उदेश्य सिर्फ यहाँ के सदस्यो को अपने फोरम पे ले जाना होता है,अभी हिन्दी फोरम पे दर्शक कम मिलते है,सो अपना फोरम छोड़ यहीं खाट डाले बेठे रहते है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इन लोगो के फोरम चलते नहीं,कुछ ना कुछ कारणो से बंद हो जाते है, फिर नया खोलते है,इनका उदेश्य सिर्फ यहाँ के सदस्यो को अपने फोरम पे ले जाना होता है,अभी हिन्दी फोरम पे दर्शक कम मिलते है,सो अपना फोरम छोड़ यहीं खाट डाले बेठे रहते है।


वहाँ तो कुछ कर नहीं पाए ! दूसरे फोरमों पे सदस्यों को लालच देना इनलोगों का काम है ! कई फोरमों के प्रशासक खुद यहाँ आते है , पहले तो गरम मसाला से नफरत करते थे अब खुद गरम मसाला का स्वाद चकने यही आते है ! 
जबकि देखा जाये तो यह फोरम नियमों का सख्ती से पालन करता है ! यही कारन है की कामयाबी से इन लोगों को जलन होती है !

कुल मिला के हमारे एक बीमार सदस्य ने अब नेता बनने का ख्वाव देखा है ! और उसी ओर ध्यान दे रहे है ! 

अकारण किसी को छदम आई डी से उनके पूज्य लोगों को गाली देना !
*ये भी बलात्कार की श्रेणी में आता है !*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> पर किसी ने या मैंने इनकी कोन सी भैस पकड़ ली जो मेरे पूज्नीयों को इंतनी गन्दी गाली वो भी अलग अलग फ़ालतू आई डी से . नेट पे इस हरकत से साफ़ जाहिर हे की ये क्या चाहते है !
> आज ये इस फोरम की बुराई कर रहे है, *जबकि ये स्वयं एक अश्लील फोरम के प्रशासक है !*


ये सठिया गया हे इसलिए खुन्नस निकाल रहा हे में नहीं चाहता की कुछ भी बुरा हो अगर ये बाज नहीं आएगा तो बताइयेगा इसके फोरम की धज्जिया ही उड़ा देते हे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये सठिया गया हे इसलिए खुन्नस निकाल रहा हे में नहीं चाहता की कुछ भी बुरा हो अगर ये बाज नहीं आएगा तो बताइयेगा इसके फोरम की धज्जिया ही उड़ा देते हे


कुछ नहीं यार ये अपने कुकर्मों का फल जरूर पायेगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ये देखो खिसयानी बिल्ली कैसे खम्बा नोच रही है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये सठिया गया हे इसलिए खुन्नस निकाल रहा हे में नहीं चाहता की कुछ भी बुरा हो अगर ये बाज नहीं आएगा तो बताइयेगा इसके फोरम की धज्जिया ही उड़ा देते हे


इनका फोरम ६ माह पहले ही बंद हो चूका है !

----------


## puzcraker

एक  व्यवस्था तो ये जरुर कर देनी चाहिए की किसी भी नए सदस्य को सदस्यता देने  से पहले फोरम के 5 पुराने सदस्यों की प्रमाणिकता लेनी होगी ताकि रोज रोज की  फर्जी आई डी से और इस तरह के कार्यों से बचा जा सके क्योंकि पुराने सदस्य  उसको ढंग से ठोक पीट लेंगे तभी अपनी मुहर लगायेंगे और भविष्य मैं कोन असली  आस्तीन का सांप है ये भी पता लग जायेगा !
 अगर इसमें कोई शंशोधन करके लागू करना होतो आप सब देख लीजिये !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*जब उन्होंने सदस्यता ली थी तो क्या ये नहीं पढ़ा था !*

*Forum Rules*
  Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. If you agree to the terms, please check the 'I agree' checkbox and press the 'Complete Registration' button below. If you would like to cancel the registration, click here to return to the forums index.
 					Although the administrators and moderators of Antarvasna Forum will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this site, it is impossible for us to review all messages.  All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of Antarvasna Forum, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.
  By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
  The owners of Antarvasna Forum reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any content item for any reason.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इस मंच के लिए पंजीकरण मुफ़्त है! हम जोर देकर कहते हैं कि आप नियमों और नीचे विस्तृत नीतियों का पालन. यदि आप शर्तों से सहमत हैं, 'मैं सहमत हूं' चेकबॉक्स चेक करें और 'पूरी पंजीकरण' बटन नीचे प्रेस. 

यदि आप पंजीकरण रद्द करने के लिए करना चाहते हैं, यहाँ क्लिक करें मंचों सूचकांक पर वापस.

हालांकि Antarvasna फोरम के प्रशासकों और मध्यस्थों के लिए इस साइट से सभी आपत्तिजनक संदेशों को रखने का प्रयास करेंगे, यह असंभव है के लिए हमें सभी संदेशों की समीक्षा करने के लिए है. सभी संदेशों को लेखक के विचारों को व्यक्त करते हैं, और न तो Antarvasna, फोरम, और न ही vBulletin समाधान, Inc (vBulletin के डेवलपर्स) के मालिकों को किसी भी संदेश की सामग्री के लिए जिम्मेदार ठहराया जाएगा.

इन नियमों से सहमत होके, आप आश्वासन देते हैं कि आप किसी भी संदेश है कि अश्लील, अभद्र, यौन उन्मुख, घृणित, धमकी, या अन्यथा किसी भी कानून का उल्लंघन कर रहे हैं पोस्ट नहीं होगा.
Antarvasna फोरम रिज़र्व के मालिकों को निकालने के लिए, संपादित करने, चाल या किसी भी कारण से किसी भी सामग्री आइटम को बंद करने का अधिकार है.


*ट्रांस्लेसन साभार गूगल देव*

----------


## radha_sinh

sab ke sab ladte raho kutto ki tarah

----------


## robin hood

राधा यहा आपस में कोई नही लड रहा ,सब एक ही लफाड़ी का विरोध कर रहे हें ,जरा ध्यान दे

----------


## pankaj20882

राधा भैया यहाँ तो लोग मनोरंजन के लिए आते हैं। किसी को लड़ने की फुर्सत थोड़े न है।रही बात कु.....की तरह तो आपको मालूम होना चाहिए कि ऐसी बातें नवागतो को शोभा नही देतीं।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

राधा भैया कोन है ?

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

वो तो आके चले भी गए , सबको कु*** बना कर

----------


## robin hood

अब मुझे मत कहना कि सो पोस्ट हें ,नही माजी सटकली central 14

----------


## andythegood

ये ससुरा अभी मिला नहीं फोरम के सदस्यों को नहीं तो इसकी इतनी बार मारी जाती की सीधा चल नहीं पाता,वैसे भी हंट भाई की सटक गई है मतलब की भैया निकल लो पतली गली से 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

----------


## puzcraker

> sab ke sab ladte raho kutto ki tarah


कही आप भी तो उसी गुट के तो नहीं जो नवागत होकर इतना आक्रमक हो रहे है

----------


## S SUNDER

> कही आप भी तो उसी गुट के तो नहीं जो नवागत होकर इतना आक्रमक हो रहे है




दोस्तों कौन किस गुट से है यह कोई मायना नहीं रखता बस हमें तो आस्तीन के सांप की हरकतों पर नजर रखनी है और वो भी चाक चौबंद होकर

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> राधा भैया यहाँ तो लोग मनोरंजन के लिए आते हैं। किसी को लड़ने की फुर्सत थोड़े न है।रही बात कु.....की तरह तो आपको मालूम होना चाहिए कि ऐसी बातें नवागतो को शोभा नही देतीं।


पर उन पागल ठरकी एवं एवं नीच मानसिक रोगियो को कोन समझाए, उनके लिए एक ही जगह है *पागल खाना !*
इनका इलाज़ वहीँ होगा !

दोस्तों ध्यान दें... एक नम्बर से मुझे फोन आ रहे है ! मुझे ज्ञात नहीं है की वह किसका नम्बर है !
हिंट के तोर पर अंक लिखता हूँ !
दिनांक (02/01/2013) एवं मोबाइल क्रमांक 9559***76  समय  7:15 PM
दिनांक (05/01/2013) एवं मोबाइल क्रमांक 9559***76  समय  11:29 PM (दो बार)

जिनके ये नम्बर है, कृपया संपर्क करे !
धन्यवाद!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दोस्तों कौन किस गुट से है यह कोई मायना नहीं रखता बस हमें तो आस्तीन के सांप की हरकतों पर नजर रखनी है और वो भी चाक चौबंद होकर


*हरकत पे नज़र रखना , ये तो बेवकूफी वाली बात है, इनका स्थान जेल या पागल खाना ! ये वही जायेंगे निश्चित !!!
चेलेंज : मेरी तरफ से !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये देखिये यहाँ पे उल्टा चोर कोतवाल को डाट रहा हे


मित्र मुझे क्या अधिकतर लोगों को ज्ञात है...
कृपया लिंक हटा दे... बाकि सदस्य हतायत हो सकते है !

----------


## nivoash

साला .... दीवारेन खुलि थि , उथ जाने दो, फ़इर इसकि तो जै

----------


## shilen

> साला .... दीवारेन खुलि थि , उथ जाने दो, फ़इर इसकि तो जै


*BHAI AAPKI BAAT SAMAJH NAHI AA RAHI HE, JARA SAAF SAAF LIKHE*

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

हा हा हा ..और मै समझता था मुझ अकेले को ही इस र  ..........र्मा ने गलियां दी है ..

----------


## Dabang Toofani

http://www.bhopalsamachar.com/2013/0...l#.UOpSH6zAtiQ

_तूफानी झटका._

----------


## Dabang Toofani

*तूफानी झटका.*

----------


## Raa.One

एक सवाल = क्या यहाँ बलात्कार की कोई कहानी है जिससे ये प्रेरणा ली जा सके की अमुक से बलात्कार किया जाए 

दूसरा = अगम्य विभाग से कितने लोगों ने प्रेरणा लेकर माँ बहनों पर चढ़ाई कर दी 

तीसरा = जो व्यक्ति शिकायत की पोटली लिए हुए इधर उधर घूम रहा है कितने लोगों को माँ बहन की गालियाँ दी (सोचने वाली बात है की उसे ये संस्कार कहाँ से मिले)

चौथा = वही व्यक्ति एक अन्य फोरम पर माँ बहन के रिश्तों को लजाने वाली कहानियाँ पोस्ट कर रहा है इसे क्या माना जाए (कहीं प्रेक्टिकल तो नहीं कर चुके न :rofl:)

पांचवा = चौथे सवाल से ही जुडा है की किसी ब्लॉग पर लिखा है की अगर कोई केस किया गया तो वो आत्महत्या कर लेंगे (शायद उनका भेद खुल जाएगा इसलिए ना)

अभी के लिए इतना ही_ शेष आसान किश्तों में_

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> एक सवाल = क्या यहाँ बलात्कार की कोई कहानी है जिससे ये प्रेरणा ली जा सके की अमुक से बलात्कार किया जाए 
> 
> दूसरा = अगम्य विभाग से कितने लोगों ने प्रेरणा लेकर माँ बहनों पर चढ़ाई कर दी 
> 
> तीसरा = जो व्यक्ति शिकायत की पोटली लिए हुए इधर उधर घूम रहा है कितने लोगों को माँ बहन की गालियाँ दी (सोचने वाली बात है की उसे ये संस्कार कहाँ से मिले)
> 
> चौथा = वही व्यक्ति एक अन्य फोरम पर माँ बहन के रिश्तों को लजाने वाली कहानियाँ पोस्ट कर रहा है इसे क्या माना जाए (कहीं प्रेक्टिकल तो नहीं कर चुके न :rofl:)
> 
> पांचवा = चौथे सवाल से ही जुडा है की किसी ब्लॉग पर लिखा है की अगर कोई केस किया गया तो वो आत्महत्या कर लेंगे (शायद उनका भेद खुल जाएगा इसलिए ना)
> ...


_पर अभी जो लिखे हो, वो धांसू है, हमरी तरफ से_ :clap:

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> एक सवाल = क्या यहाँ बलात्कार की कोई कहानी है जिससे ये प्रेरणा ली जा सके की अमुक से बलात्कार किया जाए 
> 
> दूसरा = अगम्य विभाग से कितने लोगों ने प्रेरणा लेकर माँ बहनों पर चढ़ाई कर दी 
> 
> तीसरा = जो व्यक्ति शिकायत की पोटली लिए हुए इधर उधर घूम रहा है कितने  लोगों को माँ बहन की गालियाँ दी (सोचने वाली बात है की उसे ये संस्कार कहाँ  से मिले)
> 
> चौथा = वही व्यक्ति एक अन्य फोरम पर माँ बहन के रिश्तों को लजाने वाली  कहानियाँ पोस्ट कर रहा है इसे क्या माना जाए (कहीं प्रेक्टिकल तो नहीं कर  चुके न :rofl:)
> 
> पांचवा = चौथे सवाल से ही जुडा है की किसी ब्लॉग पर लिखा है की अगर कोई केस  किया गया तो वो आत्महत्या कर लेंगे (शायद उनका भेद खुल जाएगा इसलिए ना)
> ...


_पर अभी जो लिखे हो, वो धांसू है, हमरी तरफ से_ :clap:

----------


## Dabang Toofani

माहोदय आ जाइये आपके शेष जो आसान किस्तों में आने वाला था / उसका इंतज़ार हो रहा है /

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_इस सूत्र मै पोस्ट को एडिट करने का अधिकार क्या समाप्त कर दिया गया है ?_

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> _इस सूत्र मै पोस्ट को एडिट करने का अधिकार क्या समाप्त कर दिया गया है ?_


आपका काम समाप्त हुआ और बहुत ही जिम्मेदारी से काम निभाने के लिए धन्यवाद !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*वैसे माफ़ी मागने के कारण मैंने उस सदस्य को माफ कर दिया है ! अब मुझे कोई गीला सिकवा नहीं है ! जो हुआ उसे अब में भी भूल चूका हूँ !*

----------


## ingole

> *वैसे माफ़ी मागने के कारण मैंने उस सदस्य को माफ कर दिया है ! अब मुझे कोई गीला सिकवा नहीं है ! जो हुआ उसे अब में भी भूल चूका हूँ !*


ये आपने बहुत अच्छा काम किया मित्र हमसफ़र जी , माफ़ करना किसी भी गुनाह की सबसे बड़ी सजा है और ये सजा देने की हिम्मत सब लोगों के पास नहीं होती.:salut:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ये आपने बहुत अच्छा काम किया मित्र हमसफ़र जी , माफ़ करना किसी भी गुनाह की सबसे बड़ी सजा है और ये सजा देने की हिम्मत सब लोगों के पास नहीं होती.:salut:


मित्र मेरे पास बहुत सारे काम और बहुत सी जिम्मेदारिय है ! इन फालतू मामले में टारगेट करके मैं अपना समय और पैसा दोनों बर्बाद करता ! और मिलता क्या "पब्लिक सिटी" नहीं चाहिये भाई ! 

वैसे एक कहावत है " जैसी करनी वैसी भरनी "
अर्थात जो जैसा करेगा सो वैसा भी भरेगा !

यदि में गलत हूँ तो भगवान मुझे सजा देगा और वह तो ........
वक्त पर छोड़ता  हूँ , जैसी प्रभु कि इक्छा !

----------


## robin hood

> आपका काम समाप्त हुआ और बहुत ही जिम्मेदारी से काम निभाने के लिए धन्यवाद !


यार इनका काम समाप्त मत करो ,यही तो हें जो तूफानी करते हें कुछ

----------


## robin hood

> *वैसे माफ़ी मागने के कारण मैंने उस सदस्य को माफ कर दिया है ! अब मुझे कोई गीला सिकवा नहीं है ! जो हुआ उसे अब में भी भूल चूका हूँ !*


क्या उसने आपसे फोन पर सम्पर्क किया ?????????????? बस जिज्ञाषा वस पूछा हें

----------


## robin hood

> मित्र मेरे पास बहुत सारे काम और बहुत सी जिम्मेदारिय है ! इन फालतू मामले में टारगेट करके मैं अपना समय और पैसा दोनों बर्बाद करता ! और मिलता क्या "पब्लिक सिटी" नहीं चाहिये भाई ! 
> 
> वैसे एक कहावत है " जैसी करनी वैसी भरनी "
> अर्थात जो जैसा करेगा सो वैसा भी भरेगा !
> 
> यदि में गलत हूँ तो भगवान मुझे सजा देगा और वह तो ........
> वक्त पर छोड़ता  हूँ , जैसी प्रभु कि इक्छा !


उचित कहा हमसफर भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## faqrudeen

Bahut sahi kiya hamsafar bhai. Bade dil walon ki yahi pehchaan h

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> क्या उसने आपसे फोन पर सम्पर्क किया ?????????????? बस जिज्ञाषा वस पूछा हें


उनके पास फोन करने के लिए पैसा नहीं है ! २००० रुपया महीना कमाता है ! इसलिए दया आ गयी और पूरा प्रकरण भुला दिया !

----------


## nivoash

> उनके पास फोन करने के लिए पैसा नहीं है ! २००० रुपया महीना कमाता है ! इसलिए दया आ गयी और पूरा प्रकरण भुला दिया !


कैसे पता यह सच है, नम्बर १ का मक्कार है वह

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> उचित कहा हमसफर भाई ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


शुक्रिया प्रिय मित्र हंट जी !!!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कैसे पता यह सच है, नम्बर १ का मक्कार है वह


मुझे इसी तरह के सन्देश दे कर माफ़ी मांगी गयी , आखिर मैं एक इंसान हूँ और स्वाभाविक है कि इन बातों से कोई भी द्रवित हो सकता है ! अतः छमा दान ही उचित निर्णय था !

वैसे आप उनके बारे में लिख सकते है !

----------


## nivoash

> मुझे इसी तरह के सन्देश दे कर माफ़ी मांगी गयी , आखिर मैं एक इंसान हूँ और स्वाभाविक है कि इन बातों से कोई भी द्रवित हो सकता है ! अतः छमा दान ही उचित निर्णय था !
> 
> वैसे आप उनके बारे में लिख सकते है !


भैइया मैं तो बिच्छू से दूर ही रहता हूं, पता नहीं कब डंक मार दे। उसके करीब जाने के नाम से झुरझुरी आती है। मेरे पास तो उसके लिये द्रवित होने के लिये आंसू भी नहीं हैं, तो आंखे कहां से गीली करूं, मैं तो कहुंगा मेरे आंख ही नहीं है। पर आप पिघल चुके हैं, चलिये चार छह महीने और इंतजार करते हैं, शायद नलकी लगाई हो आपने, उसमे सीधी हो जाये दुम

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भैइया मैं तो बिच्छू से दूर ही रहता हूं, पता नहीं कब डंक मार दे। उसके करीब जाने के नाम से झुरझुरी आती है। मेरे पास तो उसके लिये द्रवित होने के लिये आंसू भी नहीं हैं, तो आंखे कहां से गीली करूं, मैं तो कहुंगा मेरे आंख ही नहीं है। पर आप पिघल चुके हैं, चलिये चार छह महीने और इंतजार करते हैं, शायद नलकी लगाई हो आपने, उसमे सीधी हो जाये दुम


सुधरने के लिए एक मौका अवश्य देना चाहिये ! वही मैंने किया है , अब आगे देखते है क्या होता है , अरे होना क्या है "वही होगा जो मंजूरे खुदा होगा"

----------


## robin hood

> उनके पास फोन करने के लिए पैसा नहीं है ! २००० रुपया महीना कमाता है ! इसलिए दया आ गयी और पूरा प्रकरण भुला दिया !


चलिए ठीक हें ,,,,,वैसे भी किसी को कुछ बोलने से पहले ये देखना चाहिए कि इसका अन्जाम क्या होगा

----------


## robin hood

> भैइया मैं तो बिच्छू से दूर ही रहता हूं, पता नहीं कब डंक मार दे। उसके करीब जाने के नाम से झुरझुरी आती है। मेरे पास तो उसके लिये द्रवित होने के लिये आंसू भी नहीं हैं, तो आंखे कहां से गीली करूं, मैं तो कहुंगा मेरे आंख ही नहीं है। पर आप पिघल चुके हैं, चलिये चार छह महीने और इंतजार करते हैं, शायद नलकी लगाई हो आपने, उसमे सीधी हो जाये दुम


नीवो जी पर्दे में ना रहिये ,रही बात कहने कि तो उसने आपकी इस आय दी को तो कुछ नही कहा शायद ,,,,,,,
माफ करने वाला बड़ा होता हें सदेव ,हमसफर जी ने बिल्कूल उचित किया ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

> सुधरने के लिए एक मौका अवश्य देना चाहिये ! वही मैंने किया है , अब आगे देखते है क्या होता है , अरे होना क्या है "वही होगा जो मंजूरे खुदा होगा"


बिलकुल ठीक,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

पचास लाख का दावा किया था हमसफर जी ने उस पे,इसलिए एसी तेसी हो गयी उसकी ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

अरे तूफान जी ,इस सूत्र में एडिट अधिकार वाकई नही हें ,क्यों,,,,,,?

----------


## Munneraja

> मुझे इसी तरह के सन्देश दे कर माफ़ी मांगी गयी , आखिर मैं एक इंसान हूँ और स्वाभाविक है कि इन बातों से कोई भी द्रवित हो सकता है ! अतः छमा दान ही उचित निर्णय था !
> 
> वैसे आप उनके बारे में लिख सकते है !


कहा जाता है कि दान उपयुक्त व्यक्ति को करना चाहिए 
अनुपयुक्त व्यक्ति को किया गया दान दान की श्रेणी में नहीं आता है 
एवं जिस प्रकार से पृथ्वीराज चौहान ने मोहम्मद गौरी को बख्श कर गलती की थी 
आप भी वही गलती कर रहे हैं 
ये मेरे विचार मात्र हैं

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

यहाँ पर क्या होता है?

----------


## nivoash

> नीवो जी पर्दे में ना रहिये ,रही बात कहने कि तो उसने आपकी इस आय दी को तो कुछ नही कहा शायद ,,,,,,,
> माफ करने वाला बड़ा होता हें सदेव ,हमसफर जी ने बिल्कूल उचित किया ,,,,,,,,,


भाई ऐसी गालियां पीएम कर दीं उसने, कि क्या बताउं, आप अपने भाई हो, कहो तो तुम्हें फारवर्ड कर दूं, मैंने कोन उसकी भैंस खोली थी, मेरा उससे कभी कोई लेना देना ही नहीं रहा, इसलिये यह मामला समझ ही नहीं पाया, गालियां दे कर चम्पत हो गया, इसी लिये भन्नाया बैठा हूं, तिलमिला जाता हूं उसका नाम सुन कर, फिलहाल उद्गार प्रकट करने के लिये खेद भी प्रकट कर रहा हू, पर लाख चाहूं तब भी 20-25 दिन हो भी गये अभी तक नहीं भूला, आगे जाने कब भूलुंगा। ऊपर वाला जाने,

----------


## faqrudeen

> कहा जाता है कि दान उपयुक्त व्यक्ति को करना चाहिए 
> अनुपयुक्त व्यक्ति को किया गया दान दान की श्रेणी में नहीं आता है 
> एवं जिस प्रकार से पृथ्वीराज चौहान ने मोहम्मद गौरी को बख्श कर गलती की थी 
> आप भी वही गलती कर रहे हैं 
> ये मेरे विचार मात्र हैं


Aapki baat apni jagah sahi h. Par maafi hi maang li to ek mauka is shart par diya jaa sakta h yahan apni shaql na dikhaye. Kyun hamsafar ji?

----------


## Munneraja

> Aapki baat apni jagah sahi h. Par maafi hi maang li to ek mauka is shart par diya jaa sakta h yahan apni shaql na dikhaye. Kyun hamsafar ji?


आप एक मौके की बात कह रहे हैं जबकि उनको अनेक मौके दिए जा चुके हैं 
वो तो आज भी यहाँ फोरम पर अनेक बार आ कर धमकियां दे रहे हैं.

----------


## faqrudeen

> आप एक मौके की बात कह रहे हैं जबकि उनको अनेक मौके दिए जा चुके हैं 
> वो तो आज भी यहाँ फोरम पर अनेक बार आ कर धमकियां दे रहे हैं.


Bhaijaan agar hamsafar ji se baat hone k baad bhi aisa kuch kiya h to laanat h. Fir to ab kuch kehne ko nahi h. main to kahunga forum par fir se garam.masala bhi shuru kiya jaye. Uske bas ka kuch nahi h. Meri unse baat bhi kaafi baar hue h msg k zariye . Bas confused hun.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई अब ये मुन्ने राजा  क्यों आप को भड़का रहा है
> 
> 
> 
> बो झूठे आरोप लगा रहे है में कुछ भी नहीं कर रहा हु और ना ही कर सकता हु और माफ़ी भी माग ली है 
> 
> अब हमे लग रहा है बो अपना उल्लू सीधा कर रहे है
> 
> भाई अब तो मेरे पास नेट चलाने का भी बजट खराब हो गया है कुछ ही दिनों में  मेरा नेट बंद हो जायेगा और इतना महंगा हो गया है की में नहीं चला सकता हु   अब तो मेरी नेट की दुनिया से वेसे ही खत्म होने वाली है 
> ...


आप परेशान मत होइए ! फिक्र मत करो यार ! आपने माफ़ी मांग ली ! और मैंने माफ कर दिया !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कहा जाता है कि दान उपयुक्त व्यक्ति को करना चाहिए 
> अनुपयुक्त व्यक्ति को किया गया दान दान की श्रेणी में नहीं आता है 
> एवं जिस प्रकार से पृथ्वीराज चौहान ने मोहम्मद गौरी को बख्श कर गलती की थी 
> आप भी वही गलती कर रहे हैं 
> ये मेरे विचार मात्र हैं


दादा आशा करता हूँ कि आपको उपयुक्त जबाब मिल गया होगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यहाँ पर क्या होता है?


कुछ नहीं ...बस जो यहाँ लिखित में अपना स्टेटमेंट देगा / उसे माफ कर दिया जायेगा / वैसे अभि व्यक्तिगत संदेशों पर माफ़ी मांगी गई है ! अनुरोध है कि यही इस सूत्र पर विनम्रता से माफ़ी मांगे अपने सभी कर्मो कि /तो सायद सभी आपको माफ कर देंगे !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Aapki baat apni jagah sahi h. Par maafi hi maang li to ek mauka is shart par diya jaa sakta h yahan apni shaql na dikhaye. Kyun hamsafar ji?


उस शक्स को बे इन्तहा  मौके/माफ़ी दे गयी थी.
उसने भी कई बार  बड़े भइय्या जी से ( मुन्नेराजा जी से ) माफियाँ मांगी थी.
बहुत बार बड़े भइय्या जी ने उदार बन कर मुआफ भी किया था.
जिसका मैं इसी पत्र व्यवहार के माध्यम से गवाह भी हूँ.
पर वाही बात उसने कीई मुहम्मद गौरी वाली ही.
जिस पेड़ की डाल पर बैठा ... जिस पेड़  की वह छाँव में बैठा 
उसी को कत्बे का कई बार उसने यत्न किया.

_खीरा सर ते काटिए मलिए नोन लगाय ;
रहिमन करुए मुखन को चाहिय यही सजाये ._

वह कहते हैं न ........................कुत्ते की दूम को...

----------


## Saroz

> भाई ऐसी गालियां पीएम कर दीं उसने, कि क्या बताउं, आप अपने भाई हो, कहो तो तुम्हें फारवर्ड कर दूं, मैंने कोन उसकी भैंस खोली थी, मेरा उससे कभी कोई लेना देना ही नहीं रहा, इसलिये यह मामला समझ ही नहीं पाया, गालियां दे कर चम्पत हो गया, इसी लिये भन्नाया बैठा हूं, तिलमिला जाता हूं उसका नाम सुन कर, फिलहाल उद्गार प्रकट करने के लिये खेद भी प्रकट कर रहा हू, पर लाख चाहूं तब भी 20-25 दिन हो भी गये अभी तक नहीं भूला, आगे जाने कब भूलुंगा। ऊपर वाला जाने,


भाई इस फोरम पर केवल आपको ही नहीं...बल्कि पता नहीं कितने सदस्यों को इस तरह कि अभद्र बाते (गालियाँ का बम्ब) फॉरवर्ड कि गयी है.... मुझे भी प्राप्त हुआ था.... मैंने वैसी गन्दी गालियाँ पढने के बाद दिमाग ठिकाने आ गया... मैंने मिटा दिया... मगर दो दिनों बाद फिर एक साइबर क्राइम से सम्बंधित सन्देश आया... इसमें कुछ लहजा...संभल कर लिखा गया था...मगर कोशिश वही कि इस फोरम को छोड़ दो... उन्होंने मुझे छेड़ दिया... मई बचप्पन से जिद्दी... उन महानुभाव के बारे में पता लगाना सुरु किया... और आपको जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि ये दोनों सन्देश एक ही व्यक्ति द्वारा भेजा गया था.... वो महानुभाव मेरे पुराने मित्र में से रह चुके है.... और उनका इस फोरम पर पता नहीं कितने आई.डी. है.... मैंने उनसे इस बारे में बात किया तो एक ही जवाब आया... "शाम, दाम, दंड, भेद निति कि मुझे पूरी जानकारी है और मई जैसे को तैसा वाली निति प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ..." 
पता नहीं मैंने कब उनकी माँ-बहन एक किया था....!!!!
*अगर आपलोगों कि अनुमति हुई तो उनके घर तक का पता दे सकता हु.....*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

तो क्या मैंने माफ़ी देकर गलत किया ! इतना तो मेरा अधिकार है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> भाई इस फोरम पर केवल आपको ही नहीं...बल्कि पता नहीं कितने सदस्यों को इस तरह कि अभद्र बाते (गालियाँ का बम्ब) फॉरवर्ड कि गयी है.... मुझे भी प्राप्त हुआ था.... मैंने वैसी गन्दी गालियाँ पढने के बाद दिमाग ठिकाने आ गया... मैंने मिटा दिया... मगर दो दिनों बाद फिर एक साइबर क्राइम से सम्बंधित सन्देश आया... इसमें कुछ लहजा...संभल कर लिखा गया था...मगर कोशिश वही कि इस फोरम को छोड़ दो... उन्होंने मुझे छेड़ दिया... मई बचप्पन से जिद्दी... उन महानुभाव के बारे में पता लगाना सुरु किया... और आपको जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि ये दोनों सन्देश एक ही व्यक्ति द्वारा भेजा गया था.... वो महानुभाव मेरे पुराने मित्र में से रह चुके है.... और उनका इस फोरम पर पता नहीं कितने आई.डी. है.... मैंने उनसे इस बारे में बात किया तो एक ही जवाब आया... "शाम, दाम, दंड, भेद निति कि मुझे पूरी जानकारी है और मई जैसे को तैसा वाली निति प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ..." 
> पता नहीं मैंने कब उनकी माँ-बहन एक किया था....!!!!
> *अगर आपलोगों कि अनुमति हुई तो उनके घर तक का पता दे सकता हु.....*


आपकी आखरी बात गौर करने योग्य है !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> भाई इस फोरम पर केवल आपको ही नहीं...बल्कि पता नहीं कितने सदस्यों को इस तरह कि अभद्र बाते (गालियाँ का बम्ब) फॉरवर्ड कि गयी है.... मुझे भी प्राप्त हुआ था.... मैंने वैसी गन्दी गालियाँ पढने के बाद दिमाग ठिकाने आ गया... मैंने मिटा दिया... मगर दो दिनों बाद फिर एक साइबर क्राइम से सम्बंधित सन्देश आया... इसमें कुछ लहजा...संभल कर लिखा गया था...मगर कोशिश वही कि इस फोरम को छोड़ दो... उन्होंने मुझे छेड़ दिया... मई बचप्पन से जिद्दी... उन महानुभाव के बारे में पता लगाना सुरु किया... और आपको जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि ये दोनों सन्देश एक ही व्यक्ति द्वारा भेजा गया था.... वो महानुभाव मेरे पुराने मित्र में से रह चुके है.... और उनका इस फोरम पर पता नहीं कितने आई.डी. है.... मैंने उनसे इस बारे में बात किया तो एक ही जवाब आया... "शाम, दाम, दंड, भेद निति कि मुझे पूरी जानकारी है और मई जैसे को तैसा वाली निति प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ..." 
> पता नहीं मैंने कब उनकी माँ-बहन एक किया था....!!!!
> *अगर आपलोगों कि अनुमति हुई तो उनके घर तक का पता दे सकता हु.....*


*अगर आपलोगों कि अनुमति हुई तो उनके घर तक का पता दे सकता हु.....

उस के घर के पते को सब सदस्यों के लिए उपलब्ध करवा दो.
....
कियोंकि......
ऐसे व्यक्तियों की नसल ही कुछ ऐसी होती है. बिच्छू के माफिक यह डंक मारे बिना नही रह सकते जिस थाली में खाते हैं उसी में छेद  करते है.
निकट भविष्य में या यह भी मैं कह सकता हूँ की वह अब भी किसी न किसी आईडी से यहाँ फिर से उपलब्ध होगा ही.
फिर उस के घर के पता भविष्य में किसी न किसी काम आ सकता है प्रत्यक्ष या परोक्ष रूप से.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कैसे पता यह सच है, नम्बर १ का मक्कार है वह





> आप परेशान मत होइए ! फिक्र मत करो यार ! आपने माफ़ी मांग ली ! और मैंने माफ कर दिया !


आपका जवाब यहाँ है !

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

> कुछ नहीं ...बस जो यहाँ लिखित में अपना स्टेटमेंट देगा / उसे माफ कर दिया जायेगा / वैसे अभि व्यक्तिगत संदेशों पर माफ़ी मांगी गई है ! अनुरोध है कि यही इस सूत्र पर विनम्रता से माफ़ी मांगे अपने सभी कर्मो कि /तो सायद सभी आपको माफ कर देंगे !


मैं समझा नहीं मित्रवर!
मैं किस कारण माफी माँगू, स्पष्ट करें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मैं समझा नहीं मित्रवर!
> मैं किस कारण माफी माँगू, स्पष्ट करें।


मित्र ये आपके लिए नहीं है !

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

> मित्र ये आपके लिए नहीं है !


तब किसके लिए है मित्र!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> तब किसके लिए है मित्र!


यदि आप परिचित नहीं है तो इस झमेले से दूर ही रहे !

----------


## robin hood

> भाई ऐसी गालियां पीएम कर दीं उसने, कि क्या बताउं, आप अपने भाई हो, कहो तो तुम्हें फारवर्ड कर दूं, मैंने कोन उसकी भैंस खोली थी, मेरा उससे कभी कोई लेना देना ही नहीं रहा, इसलिये यह मामला समझ ही नहीं पाया, गालियां दे कर चम्पत हो गया, इसी लिये भन्नाया बैठा हूं, तिलमिला जाता हूं उसका नाम सुन कर, फिलहाल उद्गार प्रकट करने के लिये खेद भी प्रकट कर रहा हू, पर लाख चाहूं तब भी 20-25 दिन हो भी गये अभी तक नहीं भूला, आगे जाने कब भूलुंगा। ऊपर वाला जाने,


मित्र मुझे भी गालिया बकी थी उसने ,सबको बकी थी ,

----------


## robin hood

> उस शक्स को बे इन्तहा  मौके/माफ़ी दे गयी थी.
> उसने भी कई बार  बड़े भइय्या जी से ( मुन्नेराजा जी से ) माफियाँ मांगी थी.
> बहुत बार बड़े भइय्या जी ने उदार बन कर मुआफ भी किया था.
> जिसका मैं इसी पत्र व्यवहार के माध्यम से गवाह भी हूँ.
> पर वाही बात उसने कीई मुहम्मद गौरी वाली ही.
> जिस पेड़ की डाल पर बैठा ... जिस पेड़  की वह छाँव में बैठा 
> उसी को कत्बे का कई बार उसने यत्न किया.
> 
> _खीरा सर ते काटिए मलिए नोन लगाय ;
> ...


इंसान और कुत्ते म यही फर्क हें शायद ,
ताऊ उस को एक मोका तो देना चाहिए ,मेरा तो यही मानना हें ,
इंसान गलती ना करे तो वो देवता हो जाए 
गिरते हें सह सवार ही मैदान में ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
वो तिफन्न क्या गिरे जो घुटनों के बल चले ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
गलत बोली बात को दिल कि रेत पर लिखना चैये ,ताकि माफी रूपी पानी से बह जाए ,और हित कि बाते दिल पथर पर लिखनी चाहिए ,

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इंसान और कुत्ते म यही फर्क हें शायद ,
> ताऊ उस को एक मोका तो देना चाहिए ,मेरा तो यही मानना हें ,
> इंसान गलती ना करे तो वो देवता हो जाए 
> गिरते हें सह सवार ही मैदान में ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> वो तिफन्न क्या गिरे जो घुटनों के बल चले ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> गलत बोली बात को दिल कि रेत पर लिखना चैये ,ताकि माफी रूपी पानी से बह जाए ,और हित कि बाते दिल पथर पर लिखनी चाहिए ,


हंट जी एक आदमी जब माफ़ी मांग रहा है तो मुझे उसे एक मौका देना चाहिये सुधरने के लिए ! यदि मैंने ऐशा किया तो क्या बुरा किया !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र मुझे भी गालिया बकी थी उसने ,सबको बकी थी ,


ये तो सभी के साथ हुआ , पर मुझे जादा उछाला गया ! गालिय दी ! धमकियाँ ! फिर कानून का पाठ !

फिर भी मैंने इस ओर से ध्यान हटा लिया है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ऐशा क्या कारण  है कि हम उसे माफ नहीं कर पा रहे है ! जबकि उसने जिस तरह से गालियाँ , धमकी ...इत्यादि दी थी/ उसी तरह से माफ़ी भी मांगी !

मतलब हिसाब बारबार .....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> इंसान और कुत्ते म यही फर्क हें शायद ,
> ताऊ उस को एक मोका तो देना चाहिए ,मेरा तो यही मानना हें ,
> इंसान गलती ना करे तो वो देवता हो जाए 
> गिरते हें सह सवार ही मैदान में ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> वो तिफन्न क्या गिरे जो घुटनों के बल चले ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> गलत बोली बात को दिल कि रेत पर लिखना चैये ,ताकि माफी रूपी पानी से बह जाए ,और हित कि बाते दिल पथर पर लिखनी चाहिए ,


बेटा आपने मेरी उस पोस्ट की अंतिम लाइन को ही पकड कर लटक गये हो 
प्रथम लाइनों पर क्या लिखा थ वह भी पढ़ते......
फिर से वाही लेने आपकी नज़र हैं ज्यों की त्यों....

उस शक्स को बे इन्तहा  मौके/माफ़ी दे गयी थी.
उसने भी कई बार  बड़े भइय्या जी से ( मुन्नेराजा जी से ) माफियाँ मांगी थी.
बहुत बार बड़े भइय्या जी ने उदार बन कर मुआफ भी किया था.
जिसका मैं इसी पत्र व्यवहार के माध्यम से गवाह भी हूँ.
पर वाही बात उसने कीई मुहम्मद गौरी वाली ही.

अब इस समय उस समय के एक नियामक जी भी मौजूद हैं
 वह भी उन के मिजाज़ को भली भाँती जानते है. 
तभी मैंने भी उसी पोस्ट में लिखा था......


_खीरा सर ते काटिए मलिए नोन लगाय ;
रहिमन करुए मुखन को चाहिय यही सजाये ._

----------


## robin hood

> हंट जी एक आदमी जब माफ़ी मांग रहा है तो मुझे उसे एक मौका देना चाहिये सुधरने के लिए ! यदि मैंने ऐशा किया तो क्या बुरा किया !


बिलकुल देना चाहिए मित्र ,एक मोका बनता हें ,दुबारा ऐसा कर दे ,तो में आपके साथ हू ,बेंड बजा देंगे ,परन्तु अभी अगर कोई इंसान गलती मान लिया तो हमे उसे एक बार माफ अवश्य करना चाहिए /

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

हाँ, इस झंझट में पङना बेकार है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बिलकुल देना चाहिए मित्र ,एक मोका बनता हें ,दुबारा ऐसा कर दे ,तो में आपके साथ हू ,बेंड बजा देंगे ,परन्तु अभी अगर कोई इंसान गलती मान लिया तो हमे उसे एक बार माफ अवश्य करना चाहिए /


और बाकि लोगों का क्या कहना है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हाँ, इस झंझट में पङना बेकार है।


क्या आपको गालियाँ , धमकी  बगेरह मिली है फोरम पे यही नहीं तो ठीक है / यदि हां तो आप यही रहें !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बिलकुल देना चाहिए मित्र ,एक मोका बनता हें ,दुबारा ऐसा कर दे ,तो में आपके साथ हू ,बेंड बजा देंगे ,परन्तु अभी अगर कोई इंसान गलती मान लिया तो हमे उसे एक बार माफ अवश्य करना चाहिए /


आप उन्हें लेश मात्र भी नही जानते.




> हाँ, इस झंझट में पङना बेकार है।


यह भी एक अच्छी बात है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

```
खीरा सर ते काटिए मलिए नोन लगाय ;
रहिमन करुए मुखन को चाहिय यही सजाये .
```

----------


## Kamal Ji

_खीरा सर ते काटिए मलिए नोन लगाय ;
रहिमन करुए मुखन को चाहिय यही सजाये .
_

----------


## robin hood

> बेटा आपने मेरी उस पोस्ट की अंतिम लाइन को ही पकड कर लटक गये हो 
> प्रथम लाइनों पर क्या लिखा थ वह भी पढ़ते......
> फिर से वाही लेने आपकी नज़र हैं ज्यों की त्यों....
> 
> उस शक्स को बे इन्तहा  मौके/माफ़ी दे गयी थी.
> उसने भी कई बार  बड़े भइय्या जी से ( मुन्नेराजा जी से ) माफियाँ मांगी थी.
> बहुत बार बड़े भइय्या जी ने उदार बन कर मुआफ भी किया था.
> जिसका मैं इसी पत्र व्यवहार के माध्यम से गवाह भी हूँ.
> पर वाही बात उसने कीई मुहम्मद गौरी वाली ही.
> ...


ताऊ मेने आपकी पूरी पोस्ट पढ़ कर बोला था ,मुन्ना भेया से उसका मामला अलग हें ,यहा बात हमसफर जी के सम्बन्ध में चल रही हें ,मुन्ना भेया को उसने अनेक बार गलत बोला ,उनके लिए उसे माफ करना आसान नही ,परन्तु हमसफर जी को पहली बार बोला हें ,अब यदि दुबारा करता हें एसी हरकत ,तो कोई क्षमा नही ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आपके कहने पर मैंने आपको इग्नोर किया था , यदि आपकी आज्ञा हो तो हटा दूँ !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ताऊ मेने आपकी पूरी पोस्ट पढ़ कर बोला था ,मुन्ना भेया से उसका मामला अलग हें ,यहा बात हमसफर जी के सम्बन्ध में चल रही हें ,मुन्ना भेया को उसने अनेक बार गलत बोला ,उनके लिए उसे माफ करना आसान नही ,परन्तु हमसफर जी को पहली बार बोला हें ,अब यदि दुबारा करता हें एसी हरकत ,तो कोई क्षमा नही ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


मित्र आप ये कैसे कह सकते है कि उसने मुझे पहली बार बोला है !

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

> क्या आपको गालियाँ , धमकी  बगेरह मिली है फोरम पे यही नहीं तो ठीक है / यदि हां तो आप यही रहें !


सौभाग्यवश, मैं उस समय फोरम पर लगभग न के बराबर आता था अत: मुझे गालियाँ नहीं मिली थी।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ताऊ मेने आपकी पूरी पोस्ट पढ़ कर बोला था ,मुन्ना भेया से उसका मामला अलग हें ,यहा बात हमसफर जी के सम्बन्ध में चल रही हें ,मुन्ना भेया को उसने अनेक बार गलत बोला ,उनके लिए उसे माफ करना आसान नही ,परन्तु हमसफर जी को पहली बार बोला हें ,अब यदि दुबारा करता हें एसी हरकत ,तो कोई क्षमा नही ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


तब सोरी
 मुझे ( हमसफर जी )<---- इन साहब से हुयी 
किसी बात का पता नही है 
वैसे भी मैं फोरम पर कम ही आता ही सहाय इसी कारण.
यह बात कब और क्या  हुयी?
मई २५-३० दिन की हुयी पूर्व बात भी किसी दुसरे सदस्यों द्वारा मालोम हुयी थी.
तब भी मैं नही आ रहा था फोरम पर.
अगर यह बात अब आजकल की भी है तब भी मुझे तनिक भी भान नही है.
किस से हुयी या क्या हुयी?
 तनिक भी नही पता.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सौभाग्यवश, मैं उस समय फोरम पर लगभग न के बराबर आता था अत: मुझे गालियाँ नहीं मिली थी।


ये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है कि आप पर वार नहीं हुआ !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आपके कहने पर मैंने आपको इग्नोर किया था , यदि आपकी आज्ञा हो तो हटा दूँ !


आपकी मर्ज़ी है
 मैंने तो नही हटाना आपने उस समय यह भी कहा था मुझे ख़ुशी होगी.
आप अपनी ख़ुशी बरकरार रखिये.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आपकी मर्ज़ी है
>  मैंने तो नही हटाना आपने उस समय यह भी कहा था मुझे ख़ुशी होगी.
> आप अपनी ख़ुशी बरकरार रखिये.


बरक़रार रहेगी !

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब मुझे इस सूत्र से चले जाना चाहिए.
नमस्कार जी...........शब अ खैर ...... Good Night......( केवल मित्रों को )

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

> ये तो बहुत अच्छी बात है कि आप पर वार नहीं हुआ !


जी हाँ मित्र, मुझे शायद इस महीने के शुरू में इन सभी झंझटों का पता चला था।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जी हाँ मित्र, मुझे शायद इस महीने के शुरू में इन सभी झंझटों का पता चला था।


ये कहानी २४ दिसंबर से सुरु हुई थी !

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

> ये कहानी २४ दिसंबर से सुरु हुई थी !


अच्छा! ये बात है। बदतमीजी छोङने के बाद मैं कभी-कभी ही आता था। इसीलिए इस 'महान घटना' का पता नहीं चला। हा हा हा!

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

> अब मुझे इस सूत्र से चले जाना चाहिए.
> नमस्कार जी...........शब अ खैर ...... Good Night......( केवल मित्रों को )


शुभ रात्रि स्वीकारें!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अच्छा! ये बात है। बदतमीजी छोङने के बाद मैं कभी-कभी ही आता था। इसीलिए इस 'महान घटना' का पता नहीं चला। हा हा हा!


सूत्र भरा पडा है, सुरु से देखें !
और कुछ सूत्र और थे उन्हें हटा दिया गया है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

Attachment 747712
............. गौर फरमाए .....
किसी व्यक्ति विशेष के लिए नहीं है ! 
सिर्फ माहोल बदलने और हसने के लिए !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*वैसे अब चलना चाहिये मुझे ! अब इस फोरम लाइन से अलविदा !
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

अलविदा का अर्थ होता है ..... हमेशा के लिए 
और 
विदा का अर्थ होता है की अब मैं विदा लेता हूँ ( आज के लिए  ) 

कृपया अर्थ का अनर्थ न करें.

----------


## robin hood

हम माफ नही साफ़ करते हें ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

कोई हो चाहे///////

----------


## robin hood

*कहते हें, करते हें जो मर्जी 
सुनते नही हम किसी कि अर्जी*

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

यहाँ पर क्या चल रहा है

----------


## Saroz

[QUOTE="Hamsafar+";1825460]आपकी आखरी बात गौर करने योग्य है ![/QUOTE]

[QUOTE=Kamal Ji;1825469][B][COLOR=#B22222]अगर आपलोगों कि अनुमति हुई तो उनके घर तक का पता दे सकता हु.....

उस के घर के पते को सब सदस्यों के लिए उपलब्ध करवा दो.
....
कियोंकि......
ऐसे व्यक्तियों की नसल ही कुछ ऐसी होती है. बिच्छू के माफिक यह डंक मारे बिना नही रह सकते जिस थाली में खाते हैं उसी में छेद  करते है.
निकट भविष्य में या यह भी मैं कह सकता हूँ की वह अब भी किसी न किसी आईडी से यहाँ फिर से उपलब्ध होगा ही.
फिर उस के घर के पता भविष्य में किसी न किसी काम आ सकता है प्रत्यक्ष या परोक्ष रूप से.[/COLOR][/B][/QUOTE]

इस मंच पर उन महानुभाव कि आई.डी. है Ravi Chacha, Idea4India... और फेसबुक पर [url]www.facebook.com/completeed[/url] रहने वाले है सागर, मध्यप्रदेश के... नाम है रवि शर्मा.... मोबाइल न. भी चाहिए क्या...? या पोस्टल एड्रेस?
[I][U][COLOR="#B22222"]मै भी इन महानुभाव को दिखाना चाहता हूँ कि वो किस नाली के कीड़े है....[/COLOR][/U][/I]

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> इस मंच पर उन महानुभाव कि आई.डी. है Ravi Chacha, Idea4India... और फेसबुक पर www.facebook.com/completeed रहने वाले है सागर, मध्यप्रदेश के... नाम है रवि शर्मा.... मोबाइल न. भी चाहिए क्या...? या पोस्टल एड्रेस?
> _मै भी इन महानुभाव को दिखाना चाहता हूँ कि वो किस नाली के कीड़े है...._


यह सब क्या हो रहा हे

----------


## Saroz

> यह सब क्या हो रहा हे


जैसे को तैसा.....!!!!!!!

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> जैसे को तैसा.....!!!!!!!


क्या यह गंम्भीर विषय है ...

----------


## Saroz

> क्या यह गंम्भीर विषय है ...


कोई आपकी माँ बहन कि गालियाँ देगा तो क्या यह मजाक वाली बात होगी....

----------


## man-vakil

* जो आये थे कभी यहाँ, महफ़िल सँवारने को,
        वो आस्तीन के सांप बन,इस बिगाड़ चले गये,
        क्या सूरत थी इस सुर्ख महफ़िल की,वो हमारी,
        इस अहले चमन को यूँ ही उजाड़ कर चले गये,
       गर ना चाहते थे वो, इस आवाम ओ गुलिस्ताँ को,
      तो कह देते हमें, हम कर देते उन्हें प्यार से रुखसत,
      किया खुद को भी जलील,लिख जलालत से भरे ख़त,
       खुद ही अपनी शख्सियत को क्यूँ बिगाड़ कर चले गये  
       जो आये थे कभी यहाँ, महफ़िल सँवारने को,
        वो आस्तीन के सांप बन,इस बिगाड़ चले गये,*

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> * जो आये थे कभी यहाँ, महफ़िल सँवारने को,
>         वो आस्तीन के सांप बन,इसे बिगाड़ चले गये,
>         क्या सूरत थी इस सुर्ख महफ़िल की,वो हमारी,
>         इस अहले चमन को यूँ ही उजाड़ कर चले गये,
>        गर ना चाहते थे वो, इस आवाम ओ गुलिस्ताँ को,
>       तो कह देते हमें, कर देते उन्हें हम प्यार से रुखसत,
>       किया खुद को भी जलील,लिख जलालत से भरे ख़त,
>        खुद ही अपनी शख्सियत को क्यूँ बिगाड़ कर चले गये  
>        जो आये थे कभी यहाँ, महफ़िल सँवारने को,
>         वो आस्तीन के सांप बन,इसे बिगाड़ चले गये,*


मन वकील जी बहुत ही उम्दा ...

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> *वैसे अब चलना चाहिये मुझे ! अब इस फोरम लाइन से अलविदा !
> *


अब यह क्या हे ....

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अब यह क्या हे ....


*कुछ नहीं मोहतरमा , बस मन भर गया है ! यहाँ उचित कि जगह अनुचित हो रहा है ! अतः मैं रवि का साथ दे रहा हूँ !उसकी लड़ाई में मैं भी उसके साथ हूँ !अब वह अकेला नहीं है ! पर एक बार उससे फोन पे वार्तालाप जरूर करना चाहूँगा ! रवि परेशां मत होना अब तुम अकेले नहीं हो मैं भी तुम्हारे साथ हूँ !*

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> *कुछ नहीं मोहतरमा , बस मन भर गया है ! यहाँ उचित कि जगह अनुचित हो रहा है ! अतः मैं रवि का साथ दे रहा हूँ !उसकी लड़ाई में मैं भी उसके साथ हूँ !अब वह अकेला नहीं है ! पर एक बार उससे फोन पे वार्तालाप जरूर करना चाहूँगा ! रवि परेशां मत होना अब तुम अकेले नहीं हो मैं भी तुम्हारे साथ हूँ !*


माफ करने वाला सजा देने वाले से बड़ा होता है ...अच्छा काम किया आपने

----------


## amararya

> माफ करने वाला सजा देने वाले से बड़ा होता है ...अच्छा काम किया आपने


सीमा जी 
इन आस्तीन के सांपो ने तो अच्छे खासे सूत्र की  ऐसी तैसी कर दी है

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> सीमा जी 
> इन आस्तीन के सांपो ने तो अच्छे खासे सूत्र की  ऐसी तैसी कर दी है


वो सूत्र कहाँ गए .....................

----------


## rahul-bhai

मुझे लगता है अब तो सांप निकलने के बाद बांम्बी पीटने वाली बात है ,बिना मतलब की चर्चा का कोई मतलब नहीं है ?

----------


## rahul-bhai

> *कुछ नहीं मोहतरमा , बस मन भर गया है ! यहाँ उचित कि जगह अनुचित हो रहा है ! अतः मैं रवि का साथ दे रहा हूँ !उसकी लड़ाई में मैं भी उसके साथ हूँ !अब वह अकेला नहीं है ! पर एक बार उससे फोन पे वार्तालाप जरूर करना चाहूँगा ! रवि परेशां मत होना अब तुम अकेले नहीं हो मैं भी तुम्हारे साथ हूँ !*


हमसफर भाई आप पहले खुद ही फाइनल कर लो की आपको करना क्या है ?

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> मुझे लगता है अब तो सांप निकलने के बाद बांम्बी पीटने वाली बात है ,बिना मतलब की चर्चा का कोई मतलब नहीं है ?


सही कहा जी ..................

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> कहा जाता है कि दान उपयुक्त व्यक्ति को करना चाहिए 
> अनुपयुक्त व्यक्ति को किया गया दान दान की श्रेणी में नहीं आता है 
> एवं जिस प्रकार से पृथ्वीराज चौहान ने मोहम्मद गौरी को बख्श कर गलती की थी 
> आप भी वही गलती कर रहे हैं 
> ये मेरे विचार मात्र हैं


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## Random user

बहुत सही किया हमसफर भाई साहब
पर कोई बताए कि हुआ क्या था?

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

नेता जी तो ठीक है, नहीं है उनमें खोट।
बुड़बक तो हम लोग है, दिये उनहि को वोट॥

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> बहुत सही किया हमसफर भाई साहब
> पर कोई बताए कि हुआ क्या था?


आपके दस्तखत में गूढ़ रहस्य छुपा  हुआ  है ...........

----------


## SEEMA SINGH

> हमसफर भाई आप पहले खुद ही फाइनल कर लो की आपको करना क्या है ?


सायद उनको खुद पता नहीं .......

----------


## amol05

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...56#post1828856

*ये लो जी एक और कारनामा ........*

----------


## amol05

*ये लो जी एक और कारनामा ........*

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> *ये लो जी एक और कारनामा ........*


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

----------


## Random user

> आपके दस्तखत में गूढ़ रहस्य छुपा  हुआ  है ...........


हमारे एक मित्र ने लिखा है जी
यदि कुछ और देखना चाहें तो दस्तखत पर क्लिक कीजिए

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_अरे कोई टोपिक तो बदलो ....ये टोपिक बहुत घिस चूका है अब सिर्फ हंसी ही आरही है !_

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_स्वागतम  भैया  जी / तनिक अपने बारे में बताएं !_
http://www.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=141070

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> हमारे एक मित्र ने लिखा है जी
> यदि कुछ और देखना चाहें तो दस्तखत पर क्लिक कीजिए


_सब दिखता है भैया जी ..._

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नेता जी तो ठीक है, नहीं है उनमें खोट।
> बुड़बक तो हम लोग है, दिये उनहि को वोट॥


सही कहा आपने मोहतरमा ................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*कृष् दाऊ जी का हार्दिक आभार , सूत्र का ताला खोलने हेतु...........धन्यवाद नियामक जी !!*

----------


## my420r

*आस्तीन के सांप भाग ...........न.२* _Get Well Soon .....................
_

----------


## my420r

funny      ...........................funny

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *आस्तीन के सांप भाग ...........न.२* _Get Well Soon .....................
> _


मुझे भी अगले भाग का इंतज़ार है ?

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> *आस्तीन के सांप भाग ...........न.२* _Get Well Soon .....................
> _


माहोदय *माईचारसौबीसआर* जी , क्या कुछ तूफानी होने वाला है ?
वैसे एक नेक सलाह देता हु, आपका नाम अशोभनीय प्रतीत हो रहा है , आप चाहे तो नाम परिवर्तन करवा ले !

----------


## sultania

ठरकी साँप पार्ट --2 इंतजार है ।

----------


## gill1313

> मुझे भी अगले भाग का इंतज़ार है ?





> माहोदय *माईचारसौबीसआर* जी , क्या कुछ तूफानी होने वाला है ?
> वैसे एक नेक सलाह देता हु, आपका नाम अशोभनीय प्रतीत हो रहा है , आप चाहे तो नाम परिवर्तन करवा ले !





> ठरकी साँप पार्ट --2 इंतजार है ।


लगता अब कुछ न्य होगा......

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> लगता अब कुछ न्य होगा......


गिल भैया जी pranaam एक अप्रेल तो कब कि निकल चुकी पर .......... :rofl:

----------


## Dabang Toofani

manojdjoshi जी आपका स्वागत है

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> ठरकी साँप पार्ट --2 इंतजार है ।


:422:.............................................  ....

----------


## gangu teli

suspeance ...............

----------


## alymax

आप कछ बताने वाले थे बताए

----------


## alymax

manoj ji bahut din bat dikai de

----------


## manojdjoshi

> manojdjoshi जी आपका स्वागत है


धन्यवाद जी बहुत दिनों बाद दुसरे अवतार में मिले हो भाई

----------


## manojdjoshi

> manoj ji bahut din bat dikai de


भाई business में थोडा बिजी हु इसलिए समय कम मिलता हे

----------


## alymax

> suspeance ...............


wtat ???? 
No

----------


## alymax

> भाई business में थोडा बिजी हु इसलिए समय कम मिलता हे


पर थोडा समय निकाल कर आप चौपाल मिलने आया तो करो पुराने मित्र कम ही मिलते है

----------


## manojdjoshi

> पर थोडा समय निकाल कर आप चौपाल मिलने आया तो करो पुराने मित्र कम ही मिलते है


भाई में रोज रात को 10 बजे बाद ही आता हु तब तक सभी जा चुके होते हे

----------


## gangu teli

> wtat ???? No





> भाई business में थोडा बिजी हु इसलिए समय कम मिलता हे


नमस्कार............... राज जी और मनोज जी ॥

----------


## manojdjoshi

> नमस्कार............... राज जी और मनोज जी ॥


नमस्कार भाई माफ़ कीजियेगा आप नए अवतार में हे सो में आपको नहीं पहचान पा रहा हु कृपया हो सके तो पुराना परिचय दीजियेगा

----------


## alymax

> भाई में रोज रात को 10 बजे बाद ही आता हु तब तक सभी जा चुके होते हे


आप ठीक कहते है उस समय मे चला जाता हू पर चौपाल पर कोई जरुर मिलेगा

----------


## alymax

> नमस्कार............... राज जी और मनोज जी ॥


शुक्रिया गंगा भाई जी

----------


## manojdjoshi

> आप ठीक कहते है उस समय मे चला जाता हू पर चौपाल पर कोई जरुर मिलेगा


भाई आपके मोर और मोरनी कहा गए दिख नहीं रहे हे :318:

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> आप ठीक कहते है उस समय मे चला जाता हू पर चौपाल पर कोई जरुर मिलेगा


मोहदय हम यही है

----------


## alymax

> भाई आपके मोर और मोरनी कहा गए दिख नहीं रहे हे :318:


सभी दिखते है पर समय कम देते है

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> सभी दिखते है पर समय कम देते है


ये दिल मांगे मोर

----------


## alymax

> मोहदय हम यही है


लगता हे आप देर रात ही धमाका करोगे

----------


## alymax

> ये दिल मांगे मोर


हा हा हा हा आप भी ठीक कहते है

----------

